# A 10 Year Old Rape Victim In Ohio Was Just Denied An Abortion



## skews13 (Jul 2, 2022)

This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.  









						A 10-year old rape victim in Ohio was just denied abortion
					

This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant. She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her. As soon as SCOTUS overturned...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2022)

And here we go.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

Apparently she was able to travel to Indiana to get, but that option may soon be cut off.  If she were in the Deep South, surrounded by anti-choice states, and poor, she would no options but to endure a forced pregnancy.   Many children who become pregnant don’t even realize what is happening to their bodies and of course a lot of these states also want to severely restrict sex education.  A ten year old child should never be forced to bear a child!  








						As Ohio restricts abortions, 10-year-old girl travels to Indiana for procedure
					

After the Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade, it's left some in Ohio to travel outside the state for an abortion. Among them is a 10-year-old girl.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a staff writer on Daily Kos or did someone just "submit" this story? Cause it all seems a little too pat to me. Ohio passed the 6 weeks law and just like that there's a 10 year old (!) who missed the deadline by three days? 

Additionally, although girls this young do get periods (and younger than in earlier decades) the first few are usually anovulatory. A 10 year old can get pg but it's really rare.

So yeah, this one does not pass the smell test.


----------



## wamose (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks like they need to iron out a few wrinkles in the Ohio law. They'll fix it, I'm sure. In the meantime, I hope nobody thinks this will prevent the girl from getting an abortion. She'll get one.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 2, 2022)

That's a horrible situation, if it's actually true, but murdering a baby for the sins of the father is still a no go.
An inconvenient baby is still an innocent human being


----------



## hjmick (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Is this a staff writer on Daily Kos or did someone just "submit" this story? Cause it all seems a little too pat to me. Ohio passed the 6 weeks law and just like that there's a 10 year old (!) who missed the deadline by three days?
> 
> Additionally, although girls this young do get periods (and younger than in earlier decades) the first few are usually anovulatory. A 10 year old can get pg but it's really rare.
> 
> So yeah, this one does not pass the smell test.




Smell this you twit:









						As Ohio restricts abortions, 10-year-old girl travels to Indiana for procedure
					

After the Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade, it's left some in Ohio to travel outside the state for an abortion. Among them is a 10-year-old girl.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Smell this you twit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, it is possible, but unlikely. But in a big nation of 330 million unlikely things do happen.

Leftists often lie, too, especially "for the cause". So there's that.

However, if true, that poor 10 yo might need to be removed from her home, depending. How awful.


----------



## AMart (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that doc is lying.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

States better get busy passing those abortion laws.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2022)

Stories without names, just alleging the events are usually full of shit.

Why isn't the name of the alleged child molester who allegedly impregnated the child, being mentioned in this story?   That would be news we could use, especially as the alleged pervert is a medical professional.

My guess is that this is just something that "could have happened" and is being published to "raise awareness".


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck off! You're simply lying to the USMB forum again, as usual.

Why do you base all of your political opinions on the stupid lies you tell yourself, you delusional moonbat?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Stories without names, just alleging the events are usually full of shit.
> 
> Why isn't the name of the alleged child molester who allegedly impregnated the child, being mentioned in this story?   That would be news we could use, especially as the alleged pervert is a medical professional.
> 
> My guess is that this is just something that "could have happened" and is being published to "raise awareness".


And of course the source is a known fake news outlet.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> And of course the source is a known fake news outlet.



The Columbus Dispatch is a known fake news outlet?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

AMart said:


> I bet that doc is lying.


The daily kos is well known for being untruthful.  You have even odds that this story is untruthful.    The 10 year old girl would be immediately removed from the home and be in state custody.  Even if her family took her to the doctor.  Doctors are mandatory reporters.  He would have to report this crime.  The result is, the girl is now a ward of the state either in a temporary foster home or group home.  So who is it trying to get this girl an abortion?   The state of Ohio?   If it's illegal that would never happen.  Who took this kid out of state?  Did she go alone at ten years old?  A social worker went with her?

This story has so many holes it could drain spaghetti.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 2, 2022)

Yet the abortion happened.  What's all the whining about? There is going to be some issues as states adjust to the new rules, this sort of drama queen whinefest is counter-productive. I notices not one liberal appears to give a damn about the 10 year old, only killing the baby.  What the left really wants is martyrs for the cause, as that's the only way to get abortion back on the national stage.


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> That's a horrible situation, if it's actually true, but murdering a baby for the sins of the father is still a no go.
> An inconvenient baby is still an innocent human being


But a fetus is a fetus. Keep your intrusive government out of other people's bodies.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The Columbus Dispatch is a known fake news outlet?




The Columbus Dispatch is an ultraliberal rag that actually endorsed Sleepy Joe's policies of war and economic malaise in 2020.

Yes, I'd call that "Fake News" by any definition of the word.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The daily kos is well known for being untruthful.  You have even odds that this story is untruthful.    The 10 year old girl would be immediately removed from the home and be in state custody.  Even if her family took her to the doctor.  Doctors are mandatory reporters.  He would have to report this crime.  The result is, the girl is now a ward of the state either in a temporary foster home or group home.  So who is it trying to get this girl an abortion?   The state of Ohio?   If it's illegal that would never happen.  Who took this kid out of state?  Did she go alone at ten years old?  A social worker went with her?
> 
> This story has so many holes it could drain spaghetti.



Why would the 10 year old be taken from the family if someone assaulted her while she was not at home?

How do you know it was not reported by both the family and the doctor?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Yet the abortion happened.  What's all the whining about? There is going to be some issues as states adjust to the new rules, this sort of drama queen whinefest is counter-productive. I notices not one liberal appears to give a damn about the 10 year old, only killing the baby.  What the left really wants is martyrs for the cause, as that's the only way to get abortion back on the national stage.


We don't know if there is a real ten year old girl.
Much less an abortion.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> The Columbus Dispatch is an ultraliberal rag that actually endorsed Sleepy Joe's policies of war and economic malaise in 2020.
> 
> Yes, I'd call that "Fake News" by any definition of the word.



Your post is fake news, Joe Biden was not POTUS in 2020, thus he had no policies of war and economic malaise to endorse.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Yet the abortion happened.  What's all the whining about? There is going to be some issues as states adjust to the new rules, this sort of drama queen whinefest is counter-productive.* I notices not one liberal appears to give a damn about the 10 year old, only killing the baby. * What the left really wants is martyrs for the cause, as that's the only way to get abortion back on the national stage.



 What specifically happened that makes you say that? Specifically. If she had the baby I know the left would have supported health care for her and the baby. Day care if needed. Additional food stamps if needed. etc. 

 You?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Link to the Columbus Dispatch. 









						As Ohio restricts abortions, 10-year-old girl travels to Indiana for procedure
					

After the Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade, it's left some in Ohio to travel outside the state for an abortion. Among them is a 10-year-old girl.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What specifically happened that makes you say that? Specifically. If she had the baby I know the left would have supported health care for her and the baby. Day care if needed. Additional food stamps if needed. etc.
> 
> You?



Not to mention what carrying a baby would do to the body of a 10 year old.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Not to mention what carrying a baby would do to the body of a 10 year old.



 I doubt she could have carried anywhere close to term. You know she needed to start a Go Fund Me to pay for the massive hospital bills that would follow because we shouldn't have to pay a penny in taxes to cover the medical bills of these lazy asses. (Or so the argument from the "right" goes)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why would the 10 year old be taken from the family if someone assaulted her while she was not at home?
> 
> How do you know it was not reported by both the family and the doctor?


Children that are raped are immediately removed from the home.  The parents are under criminal investigation even if the child was raped on her way to school.  At the very least investigators would be looking into some sort of negligent supervision.   

Who took this girl to the doctor?  If the police weren't already involved, the doctor is bound by law to call them.  This isn't a girl that made a mistake.  This is a crime.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HAHAHA....  boy Daily Kos really got their imaginative writing going on this story.*

The actual truth....
  The parents found out the girl was pregnant, horrified they went to their doctor. Their doctor told them he is unsure what the legality is since the girl is beyond 6 weeks. He placed a call to a colleague in Indiana and told the parents the best thing to do is go there... here is where you can go and it is all setup for you.
  DailyKos - version is OH MY GOD!!!  OHIO REFUSES!!!  OUTRAGE!!!  UNBELIEVABLE!!!
None of which is true. The doctor was unsure of law, and so he set it up for them to drive a couple hours into Indiana.

NOW - you notice. Missing from the Daily Kos rampage - no one is even mentioning the horror of how and who raped this girl at 10 years old!!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Children that are raped are immediately removed from the home.



Link to any such law.



EvilCat Breath said:


> The parents are under criminal investigation even if the child was raped on her way to school. At the very least investigators would be looking into some sort of negligent supervision.



Or if it happened at school, why would the parents be under criminal investigation


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *HAHAHA....  boy Daily Kos really got their imaginative writing going on this story.*
> 
> The actual truth....
> The parents found out the girl was pregnant, horrified they went to their doctor. Their doctor told them he is unsure what the legality is since the girl is beyond 6 weeks. He placed a call to a colleague in Indiana and told the parents the best thing to do is go there... here is where you can go and it is all setup for you.
> ...



 Because they obviously know? How would they know?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Because they obviously know? How would they know?


How would who know what?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> How would who know what?



 What you stated. Are you unaware of your accusations? I


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dailyKos again, as reliable as the Warshington Compost....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why would the 10 year old be taken from the family if someone assaulted her while she was not at home?
> 
> How do you know it was not reported by both the family and the doctor?
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> dailyKos again, as reliable as the Warshington Compost....



As Ohio restricts abortions, 10-year-old girl travels to Indiana for procedure


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> That's a horrible situation, if it's actually true, but murdering a baby for the sins of the father is still a no go.
> An inconvenient baby is still an innocent human being



The pregnant 10 year old is the victim.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What you stated. Are you unaware of your accusations? I


I made no accusations.
All you have to do is Google this story and read the Non Daily Kos version.
Quite different


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I made no accusations.
> ...






iamwhatiseem said:


> NOW - you notice. Missing from the Daily Kos rampage - no one is even mentioning the horror of how and who raped this girl at 10 years old!!


 
 I suppose someone is using your account. I asked you questions about your statement here. How is it that they even know who it was? How would they know this?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Is this a staff writer on Daily Kos or did someone just "submit" this story? Cause it all seems a little too pat to me. Ohio passed the 6 weeks law and just like that there's a 10 year old (!) who missed the deadline by three days?
> 
> Additionally, although girls this young do get periods (and younger than in earlier decades) the first few are usually anovulatory. A 10 year old can get pg but it's really rare.
> 
> So yeah, this one does not pass the smell test.


This story is also in the regular, I don’t trust Kos either and found an article.  This is what your abortion means in reality.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

AMart said:


> I bet that doc is lying.


Why?  Children DO get pregnant.  Many states are adopting no exceptions for rape or incest.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

wamose said:


> Looks like they need to iron out a few wrinkles in the Ohio law. They'll fix it, I'm sure. In the meantime, I hope nobody thinks this will prevent the girl from getting an abortion. She'll get one.


Not in Ohio.  Not in any state that has no exceptions for rape.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2022)

Riddle me this, libs.   What is the name of the alleged Child Molester who is running around raping children in Dayton or Columbus or wherever it supposedly all came down?

Isn't that important information for the people to know, particularly other people with young children in that city- as well as the paedophile's fellow inmates in the hoosegow who are undoubtably have interest as well in the case.

This is a story very similar to the Smollett Maga-country assault a couple of years ago.

It certainly "could have" happened.   But what libs fail to consider is that there is a difference between things that could have happened and actually did happen.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a _real_ story, or is it just another one of those unreliable left wing "stories"?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> That's a horrible situation, if it's actually true, but murdering a baby for the sins of the father is still a no go.
> An inconvenient baby is still an innocent human being


For a ten yr old rape victim, who is a child herself, it is not merely “inconvenient”, it is forced pregnancy.  She is innocent too you know.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Riddle me this, libs.   What is the name of the alleged Child Molester who is running around raping children in Dayton or Columbus or wherever it supposedly all came down?
> 
> Isn't that important information for the people to know, particularly other people with young children in that city- as well as the paedophile's fellow inmates in the hoosegow who are undoubtably have interest as well in the case.
> 
> ...



 Did it 100% happen? I don't know. Will it most certainly happen at some point in the future even if not now? Yes.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Lucky them.  A ten year old pregnant rape victim within a week!


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *HAHAHA....  boy Daily Kos really got their imaginative writing going on this story.*
> 
> The actual truth....
> The parents found out the girl was pregnant, horrified they went to their doctor. Their doctor told them he is unsure what the legality is since the girl is beyond 6 weeks. He placed a call to a colleague in Indiana and told the parents the best thing to do is go there... here is where you can go and it is all setup for you.
> ...


Which is exactly what is happening around the country where laws are poorly written, with draconian penalties,  leaving doctors afraid to risk doing what is medically necessary.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Which is exactly what is happening around the country where laws are poorly written, with draconian penalties,  leaving doctors afraid to risk doing what is medically necessary.


Seriously??
  You think 10 year olds walking in pregnant is a common thing?
The Doctor did the right thing in a situation they were unsure of. 
The worse thing that happened here is the GIRL GOT PREGNANT..... FFS!!!
And no one is talking about how the hell did that happen???


----------



## AMart (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Why?  Children DO get pregnant.  Many states are adopting no exceptions for rape or incest.


She is an abortion doctor who wants to paint a picture of the most extreme case possible. She has skin in the game.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I suppose someone is using your account. I asked you questions about your statement here. How is it that they even know who it was? How would they know this?


What are you rambling about?
You can go read the Daily Kos Article yourself.
No mention of the real horror here - a 10 year old girls was raped and got pregnant. That is the most fucked up thing here don't you think???


----------



## AMart (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Which is exactly what is happening around the country where laws are poorly written, with draconian penalties,  *leaving doctors afraid to risk doing what is medically necessary.*


LOL necessary what is that?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

AMart said:


> She is an abortion doctor who wants to paint a picture of the most extreme case possible. She has skin in the game.



 The most extreme situations don't actually happen to people? We should just brush them off? Ignore the issues they must face?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What are you rambling about?
> You can go read the Daily Kos Article yourself.
> No mention of the real horror here - a 10 year old girls was raped and got pregnant. That is the most fucked up thing here don't you think???



 Right, avoid my question. You condemned the source for not having more information. I asked you how it was you believe they could even get that information right now?

 You were simply like so many others, mindlessly ranting to cover for something you are otherwise unable to defend.


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What are you rambling about?
> You can go read the Daily Kos Article yourself.
> No mention of the real horror here - a 10 year old girls was raped and got pregnant. That is the most fucked up thing here don't you think???



Terminating the pregnancy comes first.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

I have found a dozen different outlets reporting this event and they all reference the daily kos article.  It's already starting to look not real.


----------



## AMart (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The most extreme situations don't actually happen to people? *We should *just brush them off? Ignore the issues they must face?


Who is we? Did you rape that kid?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> I have found a dozen different outlets reporting this event and they all reference the daily kos article.  It's already starting to look not real.



 No you haven't because the Daily Kos is referencing the Columbus Dispatch article, This is not a Daily Kos story, it's a Columbus dispatch story.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

AMart said:


> Who is we? Did you rape that kid?



 Ramble on avoiding answering for your positions.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Seriously??
> You think 10 year olds walking in pregnant is a common thing?
> The Doctor did the right thing in a situation they were unsure of.
> The worse thing that happened here is the GIRL GOT PREGNANT..... FFS!!!
> And no one is talking about how the hell did that happen???


How in the hell it happened is not in the article and because of her is certainly under investigation and highly confidential right?  In time she needs medical care.  

It is common enough that if you do a Google on pre teens getting getting pregnant you get surprising number of results. Each of those results is a person.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Daily KOS.......lmao

They can travel to get it.  Hell companies are offering to pay for it.

To all the PRO KILL A BABY GENERATION.

If a law were passed nationwide to allow abortions for rape and incest would you sign it.?


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Daily KOS.......lmao
> 
> They can travel to get it.  Hell companies are offering to pay for it.
> 
> ...



Columbus Dispatch.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What are you rambling about?
> You can go read the Daily Kos Article yourself.
> No mention of the real horror here - a 10 year old girls was raped and got pregnant. That is the most fucked up thing here don't you think???


Two real horrors.  Not one.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

AMart said:


> I bet that doc is lying.


Who knows who the doctor is?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Who knows who the doctor is?



 The doctor in Indiana is noted. One can understand why the doctor in Ohio wouldn't want to be named.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't her parents have the option to take her to a state where they're friendlier about killing unborn children?

Oh, I forgot.  We're now imprisoning pregnant females so they can't cross state lines.  My bad.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Daily KOS.......lmao
> 
> They can travel to get it.  Hell companies are offering to pay for it.
> 
> ...


As bizarre as it is, California which has legalized abortion is putting if on the ballot next election.  I don't know what the point is,  I'm going to vote against it, just to fuck with them.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go.


dailykos.com and you bought the story.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Right, avoid my question. You condemned the source for not having more information. I asked you how it was you believe they could even get that information right now?
> 
> You were simply like so many others, mindlessly ranting to cover for something you are otherwise unable to defend.


   Pretty simple. It's called Police reports.
Other sources talk about the horrific event itself, the raping of a 10 year old.
Daily Kos glosses right past that to talk about what they want to paint as the horror - they had to drive an hour to go somewhere else. Yeah. Like that is the real story here.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The doctor in Indiana is noted. One can understand why the doctor in Ohio wouldn't want to be named.


Nor anything else.   This is a crime.  Who is at the criminal desk?  On vacation?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pretty simple. It's called Police reports.
> Other sources talk about the horrific event itself, the raping of a 10 year old.


 
 There will be no police reports on something just being investigated. 

 But you know this.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Daily Kos glosses right past that to talk about what they want to paint as the horror - they had to drive an hour to go somewhere else. Yeah. Like that is the real story here.



 It's a Columbus Dispatch story but you know that but you aren't going to let that stop you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Yet the abortion happened.  What's all the whining about? There is going to be some issues as states adjust to the new rules, this sort of drama queen whinefest is counter-productive. I notices not one liberal appears to give a damn about the 10 year old, only killing the baby.  *What the left really wants is martyrs for the cause,* as that's the only way to get abortion back on the national stage.


Like Norma McCorvey.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Two real horrors.  Not one.


Not what you think they are. (Assuming you think the "refusal" is a horror.... dumb)
 The first horror is one that will scar this girl for life, and require serious counseling.
She was raped. She is either in the 4th or 5th grade FFS. She is mind fucked for life.
  Two. She got pregnant, and needs an abortion. THAT is the 2nd horror. And that ends it.
The fact her parent(s) had to drive one hour away and get it done is not horrific. A minor inconvenience.
  For the Daily Kos to make the whole article about that is mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Don't her parents have the option to take her to a state where they're friendlier about killing unborn children?
> 
> Oh, I forgot.  We're now imprisoning pregnant females so they can't cross state lines.  My bad.


Give it time


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There will be no police reports on something just being investigated.
> 
> But you know this.
> 
> ...





pknopp said:


> There will be no police reports on something just being investigated.
> 
> But you know this.
> 
> ...


A police report begins the investigation.   Because, until there is a report, there is nothing to investigate.


----------



## AMart (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There will be no police reports on something just being investigated.
> 
> But you know this.
> 
> ...


A police report starts the investigation lol. How can there b an investigation if no crime was reported?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not what you think they are. (Assuming you think the "refusal" is a horror.... dumb)
> The first horror is one that will scar this girl for life, and require serious counseling.
> She was raped. She is either in the 4th or 5th grade FFS. She is mind fucked for life.
> Two. She got pregnant, and needs an abortion. THAT is the 2nd horror. And that ends it.
> ...



 Quoted simply for irony.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> A police report begins the investigation.   Because, until there is a report, there is nothing to investigate.



 I asked this earlier and no reply. Abut like with most things I ask. Let's argue this story is 100% made up. Do you think something like this will never, ever happen? That it doesn't happen? That it's not discussed before passing laws?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Quoted simply for irony.


I agree.... it is Ironic that you all want to try and say the fact they had to take a short drive to get the abortion somewhere else is the important story here.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I agree.... it is Ironic that you all want to try and say the fact they had to take a short drive to get the abortion somewhere else is the important story here.



 You have no idea how far they had to drive but that won't stop you but that also has long been my position. The overturning of RvW is not the win the political arm of pro-life believes it is.

 I also believe you continuing to reference Kos when you know it's a Columbus DIspatch story is mind numbling stupid.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> This story is also in the regular, I don’t trust Kos either and found an article.  This is what your abortion means in reality.



Statistically false.

_Just 1%__ of women obtain an abortion because they became pregnant through rape, and less than 0.5% do so because of incest, according to the Guttmacher Institute. Yet the battle over exceptions for both has garnered outsized attention in the national abortion debate._









						Rape and incest account for hardly any abortions. So why are they now a focus?
					

Just 1% of women obtain an abortion because they became pregnant through rape, and less than 0.5% do so because of incest.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Statistically false.
> 
> _Just 1%__ of women obtain an abortion because they became pregnant through rape, and less than 0.5% do so because of incest, according to the Guttmacher Institute. Yet the battle over exceptions for both has garnered outsized attention in the national abortion debate._
> 
> ...


less than 1% of abortions are performed past the 24 week mark but you all use that as the reason to ban all abortions


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I asked this earlier and no reply. Abut like with most things I ask. Let's argue this story is 100% made up. Do you think something like this will never, ever happen? That it doesn't happen? That it's not discussed before passing laws?


  Well here you go simpleton.... it took me about 6 seconds to find out the truth - something you and Daily Kos don't want to talk about while you are rampaging on. This is all Daily Kos had to do





__





						Section 2919.121 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws
					






					codes.ohio.gov


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Lucky them.  A ten year old pregnant rape victim within a week!



Yeah. Even though this was printed in another publication and "verified" by a doctor it all seems a little too pat to me. The 10 year old just happened to be six weeks and three days pg? 

okay


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> less than 1% of abortions are performed past the 24 week mark but you all use that as the reason to ban all abortions



Oh no I don't use that reason to ban abortions. Abortion ends a human life. That's wrong. That's my reason.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

And another one.........






						Abortion Service in Columbus, OH - Get the Pill, Facts & Cost
					

Abortion Clinics, Pill, Facts, Cost, Information & Methods from East Columbus Surgical Center. Trusted health care for nearly 100 years by Planned Parenthood.




					www.plannedparenthood.org


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well here you go simpleton.... it took me about 6 seconds to find out the truth - something you and Daily Kos don't want to talk about while you are rampaging on. This is all Daily Kos had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your link is from 2012.

_The Ohio Policy Evaluation Network, a group of researchers working with The Ohio State University, the University of Cincinnati and Case Western Reserve University, said in a fact-sheet that it expects Ohio to ask for immediate implementation of* the six-week abortion ban enacted in 2019. * _

Ohio abortion bans on the way following death of Roe - Ohio Capital Journal

 Apology?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well here you go simpleton.... it took me about 6 seconds to find out the truth - something you and Daily Kos don't want to talk about while you are rampaging on. This is all Daily Kos had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the pre Roe law.  I did not know that it was still in effect.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Two real horrors.  Not one.



Two horrors and the health crisis that came before it.

We have 10 years olds not only THROUGH puberty, but so solidly through that they are able to ovulate and apparently implant and sustain a 10 week pg (provided this is true information).

Most girls have anovulatory cycles their first few months. So this girl might have started menstruating at 9 years old.

Usually, that comes though obesity. This is not a judgment on the way girls look. It's a full on health crisis, made exponentially worse by the school closures, and the MOST impact, of course, in low income areas.

We would do well to look at ALL of these factors, not just "oh hey, little kids getting pg, what to do!"

And also, I will not type out what to do about people who rape 10 year olds


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I asked this earlier and no reply. Abut like with most things I ask. Let's argue this story is 100% made up. Do you think something like this will never, ever happen? That it doesn't happen? That it's not discussed before passing laws?


Normally a judge can approve an abortion for a minor.  That was the prevailing law pre Roe and apparently the law in Ohio right now.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Normally a judge can approve an abortion for a minor.  That was the prevailing law pre Roe and apparently the law in Ohio right now.



 "Apparently"? Why is it that?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Two horrors and the health crisis that came before it.
> 
> We have 10 years olds not only THROUGH puberty, but so solidly through that they are able to ovulate and apparently implant and sustain a 10 week pg (provided this is true information).
> 
> ...


Although exceedingly rare, 5 year old girls have been known to get pregnant.





						List of youngest birth mothers - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Your link is from 2012.
> 
> _The Ohio Policy Evaluation Network, a group of researchers working with The Ohio State University, the University of Cincinnati and Case Western Reserve University, said in a fact-sheet that it expects Ohio to ask for immediate implementation of* the six-week abortion ban enacted in 2019. * _
> 
> ...


For what.... the law is still in effect.
They haven't instituted the 6 week ban yet.
Let me break this down

1) A 10 YO child is brought in to a child abuse center pregnant from a rape.
2) The Doctor at the center calls a colleague in Indiana to set up an abortion, even though there is no interview of the Doctor saying it, it is assumed the Doctor was unsure of the law so told the parents to go to Indiana and set it up for them.
3) The abortion was performed.

   Highlighting a little sumthin' sumthin'....... *10 years old, and was raped.*

Wow.. forgive me for thinking this is the real horror here. Not that her parents had to take a short drive to get an abortion. 
Jesus Christ. STFU


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> "Apparently"? Why is it that?


Because it was just cited here.  Did you read it?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> For what.... the law is still in effect.
> They haven't instituted the 6 week ban yet
> Let me break this down



 The new 2019 ban was designed to go into affect upon the overturn of RvW.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

Obviously that 10 year old is just another irresponsible female who should have to take responsibility for her actions and carry that pregnancy to term


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Because it was just cited here.  Did you read it?



 I saw outdated laws from 2012 posted. The new law is from 2019. Did you read that?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I saw outdated laws from 2012 posted. The new law is from 2019. Did you read that?


Didn't need to.  The 2012 law was not repealed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> less than 1% of abortions are performed past the 24 week mark but you all use that as the reason to ban all abortions


And yet most of the country agrees to end that 1% unless for the health of the mother.

So since its so low why don't you ban it.  Doesn't happen much anyway right?  

Your side doubles down.  Illinois removed the partial abortion ban there for WHAT REASON?  They will now allow it to be legal there.  But it NEVER HAPPENS HUH?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not what you think they are. (Assuming you think the "refusal" is a horror.... dumb)
> The first horror is one that will scar this girl for life, and require serious counseling.
> She was raped. She is either in the 4th or 5th grade FFS. She is mind fucked for life.
> Two. She got pregnant, and needs an abortion. THAT is the 2nd horror. And that ends it.
> ...


Correct.

The tragedy is NOT that she had to go to another state to have an abortion performed, provided this isn't a black flag story.

The tragedy is a young girl has just had her entire life torn apart.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And yet most of the country agrees to end that 1% unless for the health of the mother.
> 
> So since its so low why don't you ban it.  Doesn't happen much anyway right?
> 
> Your side doubles down.  Illinois removed the partial abortion ban there for WHAT REASON?  They will now allow it to be legal there.  But it NEVER HAPPENS HUH?


So then you're in favor of banning AR 15's because they are used in about 1% of murders?

and I don;t have a "side"

This is you being a 2 dimensional thinker


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Didn't need to.  The 2012 law was not repealed.



 The 2019 law was implemented to go in affect when RvW was overturned. It was. It seems one can repeat the facts and repeat the facts but they just glance off many.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So then you're in favor of banning AR 15's because they are used in about 1% of murders?
> 
> and I don;t have a "side"
> 
> This is you being a 2 dimensional thinker


Show me where the right to murder the unborn is in the constitution.

For you BS example............The 2nd is CRYSTAL CLEAR.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Show me where the right to murder the unborn is in the constitution.
> 
> For you BS example............The 2nd is CRYSTAL CLEAR.


Show where in the Constitution a fetus is defined as a person.

I can show you exactly where the Constitution defines a person BORN in this country as a citizen


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The 2019 law was implemented to go in affect when RvW was overturned. It was. It seems one can repeat the facts and repeat the facts but they just glance off many.


Because you have no idea how jurisprudence works.   The 2012 statute was not repealed.  Statutes just do not disappear.  The new law would have to specifically say that the statute was repealed.  I haven't seen anything to that effect.  Whether this was intentional or not I don't know.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Show where in the Constitution a fetus is defined as a person.
> 
> I can show you exactly where the Constitution defines a person BORN in this country as a citizen


The Constitution doesn't define any man or woman as a person either.   In all of history, no one ever imagined that we would one day be unable to identify a human being as a person.


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She can jump on a bus and go to Virginia - where abortions are legal at all stages.








						Abortion law in the United States by state - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Problem solved.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Because you have no idea how jurisprudence works.   The 2012 statute was not repealed.  Statutes just do not disappear.  The new law would have to specifically say that the statute was repealed.  I haven't seen anything to that effect.  Whether this was intentional or not I don't know.



 The new law was written to go into affect after the overturn of RvW.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> So?
> She can jump on a bus and go to Virginia - where abortions are legal at all stages.
> 
> 
> ...



 No it isn't. Well, things are not so clear right now. Virginia was constrained by the late term abortion ban but has that now been tossed also? The article from the Columbus Dispatch clearly notes there is a lot of confusion and who want to operate under confusion?


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Show where in the Constitution a fetus is defined as a person.


Indeed. This is the key question. But it doesn't stir people up. "Baby killers!" is far more emotive.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The Constitution doesn't define any man or woman as a person either.   In all of history, no one ever imagined that we would one day be unable to identify a human being as a person.


So men and women are not people according to the Constitution?

Is that your position?

So when the the word "people " is used in the Constitution what is being referred to?


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So when the the word "people " is used in the Constitution what is being referred to?


Unborn people! Duh.  Undead people too, I suppose.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Show where in the Constitution a fetus is defined as a person.
> 
> I can show you exactly where the Constitution defines a person BORN in this country as a citizen


Same ole same ole.  More excuses to kill the unborn..........Wear a rubber and stop blaming others if you FUCK UP LITERALLY.  

If you don't abort that will be a life..........and that life is worth protecting.

Again...............PUSH A COMPROMISE BILL and BACK YOUR SHIT UP.  This is a wedge issue and the left does this for POWER. You don't give a shit about the woman.  Only the rift for votes from this BS.

If not we would have a common sense compromise by now.  An Amendment.  Because on the keys issues on abortion over 2/3rds of the nation agree.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Correct.
> 
> The tragedy is NOT that she had to go to another state to have an abortion performed, provided this isn't a black flag story.
> 
> The tragedy is a young girl has just had her entire life torn apart.


Thank you - an intelligent response other than a foaming at the mouth loon who thinks the story is about her driving an hour or so away.
   Again - this shows to what degree the mind fucking that exist in America.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Same ole same ole.  More excuses to kill the unborn..........Wear a rubber and stop blaming others if you FUCK UP LITERALLY.
> 
> If you don't abort that will be a life..........and that life is worth protecting.
> 
> ...



 RvW was designed as a compromise.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Same ole same ole.  More excuses to kill the unborn..........Wear a rubber and stop blaming others if you FUCK UP LITERALLY.
> 
> If you don't abort that will be a life..........and that life is worth protecting.
> 
> ...


I don't have an agenda.

In fact I have always said that fetal viability should be the line.

But tell me do you interpret the Constitution to mean that all female ova that are fertilized within  the borders of the US are to be deemed US citizens regardless of the legal immigration status of the parents?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this story in the mainstream media? I can’t seem to find it, there is a story from 2019 that talks of a 10 year old in Ohio and it was all supposition. Then there is a girl in Brazil.

I call BS on the Daily Kos.


Coyote said:


> Apparently she was able to travel to Indiana to get, but that option may soon be cut off.  If she were in the Deep South, surrounded by anti-choice states, and poor, she would no options but to endure a forced pregnancy.   Many children who become pregnant don’t even realize what is happening to their bodies and of course a lot of these states also want to severely restrict sex education.  A ten year old child should never be forced to bear a child!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the same story from two years ago.








						A pregnant 11-year-old rape victim in Ohio would no longer be allowed to have an abortion under new state law
					

Under Ohio's new "heartbeat bill," abortions after about six weeks are prohibited, even if the pregnancy is a result of rape or incest




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Seems pretty fishy to me. A story like this would be all over the media and it isn’t, why? I think it is fake.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Where is this story in the mainstream media? I can’t seem to find it,



 Since it has been posted in this thread 5-6 times, I guess you just don't care enough to look. The Kos story even links to the mainstream story they quote.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> And of course the source is a known fake news outlet.





Muhammed said:


> And of course the source is a known fake news outlet.



Having been born and raised in Columbus Ohio, I'm well aware of the political bent of the Dispatch

Not 'fake', but bent so far to the Left it's hard to read.

and, how did they ascertain the girl was 6 months and 3 days? 

Why not 5 months and 28 days?

When were they able to get that sure?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I don't have an agenda.
> 
> In fact I have always said that fetal viability should be the line.
> 
> But tell me do you interpret the Constitution to mean that all female ova that are fertilized within  the borders of the US are to be deemed US citizens regardless of the legal immigration status of the parents?


More BS.  For one the 14th was for the slaves and I believe it will get overturned in the near future also.  It has been abused to create a legal loop hole.  I've read it but it's sole intent was for the slaves after the civil war.

I disagree with fetal viability.  But willing to compromise.  Around 15 weeks.  Why doesn't your side PUSH A REASONABLE LAW to do this?  Hell why doesn't the right do it as well?

It is clear that most don't want 3rd trimester abortions in this country.  Most of the world also agrees.

It is clear that most don't object to 1st trimester abortions.

It is clear that most would allow exceptions for rape and incest.  and the life of the mother.

I DARE SAY WELL OVER 2/RDS would agree there.  3/5ths........not sure.

This could be ENDED PERMANENTLY........but politicians don't want it to end............they WANT THE WEDGE......Had leftist shitholes not pushed to extremes on abortion but they KEPT PUSHING...........now here we are............as they BLATENTLY ALLOWED ABORTIONS DURING BIRTH............and the HARVESTING of baby parts for medical research by PP.

This day was forced to try and stop the Barbarism of the left.  There is time to prevent this push from going further.  Do a COMPROMISE or STFU.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> RvW was designed as a compromise.


Which is why it should have been coded into law, and never was.
Even liberal Supreme Court judges stated in the past that RvW past decision was unlawful until it was written into law.
Which the Democrats had no interest in doing, they gained too much from having it in limbo.
Then they pushed and pushed and pushed the abortion restrictions to the point of madness. It reached it's boiling point when a Virginia lawmaker suggested even legalizing post term abortion.

*This photo is from YESTERDAY.*
This is soon to be my 2nd grandchild... look closely and you can see yesterdays date.
You can also see 21 weeks, 5 days.





16 states - this child can be legally murdered.
There is no compromise on that. None.
*The fact that you can end the life of a fetus this developed is fucking barbaric.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Which is why it should have been coded into law, and never was.
> Even liberal Supreme Court judges stated in the past that RvW past decision was unlawful until it was written into law.
> Which the Democrats had no interest in doing, they gained too much from having it in limbo.
> Then they pushed and pushed and pushed the abortion restrictions to the point of madness. It reached it's boiling point when a Virginia lawmaker suggested even legalizing post term abortion.
> ...


CONGRATS.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What specifically happened that makes you say that? Specifically. If she had the baby I know the left would have supported health care for her and the baby. Day care if needed. Additional food stamps if needed. etc.
> 
> You?


Whyvis your neighbor obligated to support your sexual habits.

Take care of your own damn kids. Take some responsibility for your behavior


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> More BS.  For one the 14th was for the slaves and I believe it will get overturned in the near future also.  It has been abused to create a legal loop hole.  I've read it but it's sole intent was for the slaves after the civil war.
> 
> I disagree with fetal viability.  But willing to compromise.  Around 15 weeks.  Why doesn't your side PUSH A REASONABLE LAW to do this?  Hell why doesn't the right do it as well?
> 
> ...


Again I do not have a side.

You have the need to reduce everything to just 2 categories because you cannot seem to understand a world where there are more than just 2 options.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> For what.... the law is still in effect.
> They haven't instituted the 6 week ban yet.
> Let me break this down
> 
> ...


I wonder how far those parents would be willing to drive to take the kid to Disneyland.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Statistically false.
> 
> _Just 1%__ of women obtain an abortion because they became pregnant through rape, and less than 0.5% do so because of incest, according to the Guttmacher Institute. Yet the battle over exceptions for both has garnered outsized attention in the national abortion debate._
> 
> ...



Why do you suppose so many fight against any and all exceptions?


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Where is this story in the mainstream media? I can’t seem to find it, there is a story from 2019 that talks of a 10 year old in Ohio and it was all supposition. Then there is a girl in Brazil.
> 
> I call BS on the Daily Kos.


Usually the case. It's a topic for discussing the issue.


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> You have the need to reduce everything to just 2 categories because you cannot seem to understand a world where there are more than just 2 options.


This is the most dangerous dysfunction of our country.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2022)

If 10 year olds getting impregnated is such a huge problem in Ohio as the Far Left Columbus rag suggests, why don't the libs agree to a NARROW set of exceptions to the rules against abortion, instead of demanding abortion-on-demand?  

I would think that a narrow list of exceptions could indeed pass.

But libs don't want that, and won't support that.  They are willing to sacrifice everyone to get their way.

Well, conservatives are familiar with the tactic.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Again I do not have a side.
> 
> You have the need to reduce everything to just 2 categories because you cannot seem to understand a world where there are more than just 2 options.


On an issue with 2 options.  Have the baby or KILL IT.

Imagine that


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

dblack said:


> This is the most dangerous dysfunction of our country.


The fact that we want right to be right and wrong to be wrong is the most dangerous dysfunction of this country?

No.

JUST NO!

Moral relativism is the devil in this country.

And if you're pushing moral relativism, you are the devil himself.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go.


Only evil scum would have denied that poor child an abortion. If the story is true.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Apparently she was able to travel to Indiana to get, but that option may soon be cut off.  If she were in the Deep South, surrounded by anti-choice states, and poor, she would no options but to endure a forced pregnancy.   Many children who become pregnant don’t even realize what is happening to their bodies and of course a lot of these states also want to severely restrict sex education.  A ten year old child should never be forced to bear a child!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You push far enough one way, sooner or later it flips the total opposite. 

I agree that choice should be an option, so save the assumptions. But this is how life itself works. 

And the flip is just starting.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> If 10 year olds getting impregnated is such a huge problem in Ohio as the Far Left Columbus rag suggests, why don't the libs agree to a NARROW set of exceptions to the rules against abortion, instead of demanding abortion-on-demand?
> 
> I would think that a narrow list of exceptions could indeed pass.
> 
> ...


Exactly.  They only want us to compromise to THEM in our states...........but Demand they keep abortion whenever they feel like it in their states.

That is them COMPROMISING.............Well the push will make them understand they don't get their cake and eat it too.   They will not like the push that is coming for them.

Time for them to compromise or take the push.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> If 10 year olds getting impregnated is such a huge problem in Ohio as the Far Left Columbus rag suggests, why don't the libs agree to a NARROW set of exceptions to the rules against abortion, instead of demanding abortion-on-demand?
> 
> I would think that a narrow list of exceptions could indeed pass.
> 
> ...


They shot themselves in the foot.  They accepted evil and like all followers of the evil one, will pay.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> On an issue with 2 options.  Have the baby or KILL IT.
> 
> Imagine that



It's not my choice to make.

That is my side.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Which is why it should have been coded into law, and never was.



 It was an officially signed and passed law. But you know this.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> It's not my choice to make.
> 
> That is my side.


And the unborn baby has a choice?

That is my side.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And the unborn baby has a choice?
> 
> That is my side.



Babies have never had any choices in or out of the womb


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Only evil scum would have denied that poor child an abortion. If the story is true.


No one denied her. Daily Kos tries to make it sound like she was, but she wasn't.
The Doctor at the Child Abuse center, who doesn't perform abortions, unsure of what the law was now suggested to the parents to go to a facility in Indiana that is a colleague of his. And they agreed, and the deed was done.
   YOu have been duped. Again


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So men and women are not people according to the Constitution?
> 
> Is that your position?
> 
> So when the the word "people " is used in the Constitution what is being referred to?


All humans in any stage of development, men, women, children,  infants, in utero and the aged.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Whyvis your neighbor obligated to support your sexual habits.
> 
> Take care of your own damn kids. Take some responsibility for your behavior



 There you go. Screw this 10 year old girl. Make her pay for the costs by posting up a GoFundMe.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It was an officially signed and passed law. But you know this.


No it was not, and you know that.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> All humans in any stage of development, men, women, children,  infants, in utero and the aged.


OK so you want every ova that is fertilized within the borders of the US to be deemed a citizen correct?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Babies have never had any choices in or out of the womb


So they have no voice..........AND NO CHOICE BUT TO ACCEPT BEING MURDERED.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So they have no voice..........AND NO CHOICE BUT TO ACCEPT BEING MURDERED.


 
I have never heard a fetus's voice.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

" Genetic Continuance "

* Sanctimonious Melodrama *


eagle1462010 said:


> So they have no voice..........AND NO CHOICE BUT TO ACCEPT BEING MURDERED.


What if someones wife is carrying a bastard ?


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> I have found a dozen different outlets reporting this event and they all reference the daily kos article.  It's already starting to look not real.



It was first reported by the Columbus Dispatch.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I have never heard a fetus's voice.


Which is the point.  I'd imagine if he or she could speak it would be MOM  DON'T KILL ME.

Bottom line..........Roe is GONE..........cry all you want.........and prepare for crying more............As you lose case after case ..........perhaps your SIDE can use the art of compromise.  Perhaps move JFK TO THE PET CEMETARY..............and take a chance that SANITY can return to the DNC..........It's gone now.......And the country is pushing back hard..........

The left wanted this..............fuck them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> OK so you want every ova that is fertilized within the borders of the US to be deemed a citizen correct?


For many purposes, yes.  Or, have a law, state by state, that there are some citizens that can be killed without penalty.    The argument isn't over whether the unborn are living human beings.  They are.  It's whether they are persons entitled to constitutional protection.   Easy enough to say no.  They are persons, citizens, just not entitled to any rights.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> " Genetic Continuance "
> 
> * Sanctimonious Melodrama *
> 
> What if someones wife is carrying a bastard ?


I've already stated the obvious.  Where over 2/3rds of the nation agree.  All they have to do is push where everyone agrees.........But the politicians don't want that.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> No one denied her. Daily Kos tries to make it sound like she was, but she wasn't.
> The Doctor at the Child Abuse center, who doesn't perform abortions, unsure of what the law was now suggested to the parents to go to a facility in Indiana that is a colleague of his. And they agreed, and the deed was done.
> YOu have been duped. Again


No I haven't. I rarely believe anything the media says.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

" Waiting To Be Obscene "

* Clown Shoes *


eagle1462010 said:


> Which is the point.  I'd imagine if he or she could speak it would be MOM  DON'T KILL ME.
> 
> Bottom line..........Roe is GONE..........cry all you want.........and prepare for crying more............As you lose case after case ..........perhaps your SIDE can use the art of compromise.  Perhaps move JFK TO THE PET CEMETARY..............and take a chance that SANITY can return to the DNC..........It's gone now.......And the country is pushing back hard..........
> 
> The left wanted this..............fuck them.


I am a pro-choice republican whom will suffer the self degradation in other policies to fix this issue .


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is the point.  I'd imagine if he or she could speak it would be MOM  DON'T KILL ME.
> 
> Bottom line..........Roe is GONE..........cry all you want.........and prepare for crying more............As you lose case after case ..........perhaps your SIDE can use the art of compromise.  Perhaps move JFK TO THE PET CEMETARY..............and take a chance that SANITY can return to the DNC..........It's gone now.......And the country is pushing back hard..........
> 
> The left wanted this..............fuck them.


I can't lose anything.

Abortion is still legal in much if not most of the country and will remain so


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> " Waiting To Be Obscene "
> 
> * Clown Shoes *
> 
> I am a pro-choice republican whom will suffer the self degradation in other policies to fix this issue .


I don't fucking care...............I've already showed the compromise on thread after thread.  And them being GLORIOUS ON LATE TERM ABORTION brought us here.

Time for the fucking legislatures to do their jobs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I can't lose anything.
> 
> Abortion is still legal in much if not most of the country and will remain so


Then why are you crying like a bitch.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> For many purposes, yes.  Or, have a law, state by state, that there are some citizens that can be killed without penalty.    The argument isn't over whether the unborn are living human beings.  They are.  It's whether they are persons entitled to constitutional protection.   Easy enough to say no.  They are persons, citizens, just not entitled to any rights.


They aren't entitled to any rights as they are not legally recognized as persons.

If you want them to be legally recognized as persons then they will have rights.

There is no law you can pass that would be upheld as constitutional that declares a person has no rights.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why do you suppose so many fight against any and all exceptions?



Because the "exception" is a human life who will pay for the crimes of his/her father with a death sentence.

I'm not insensible to the horror of that 10 yo situation. Many conservatives are morally opposed to exceptions for rape/incest but willing to approve laws that allow for exemptions. I think this is where I'm going to fall. I'm still mulling it over tbh. But again--if you believe as I do, that a unique human life has been created and all life is precious, this is not an easy answer.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Then why are you crying like a bitch.


I'm not.

I simply disagree with you but you are so emotional about it you go off on these rants 

You want to dictate the choices women can or can't make and I don't it is that simple.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> They aren't entitled to any rights as they are not legally recognized as persons.
> 
> If you want them to be legally recognized as persons then they will have rights.
> 
> There is no law you can pass that would be upheld as constitutional that declares a person has no rights.



They sure are. In states where a perp can get a double sentence for harming a woman AND her unborn baby.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> They aren't entitled to any rights as they are not legally recognized as persons.
> 
> If you want them to be legally recognized as persons then they will have rights.
> 
> There is no law you can pass that would be upheld as constitutional that declares a person has no rights.


Well in our state they have the right to life.  If you violate that right here you will be thrown in prison and the key will be thrown away.

With the BS Roe v Wade gone............WELL WE JUST DID THAT.

Any questions................ That is the law.  and I doubt you live here anyway.........only 6000 a year abortions happened in our state before Roe V Wade was overturned.  2/3rds being from black aboritons.  In blue areas.........Imagine that.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2022)

surada said:


> It was first reported by the Columbus Dispatch.




Doesn't mean the story is true.

Real stories have details, and this one doesn't it.

Like who was the perpetrator of this atrocity?   Don't people have the right to know?  

I know if I was in the joint, I would want to know if my cellie was such a dangerous threat


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They sure are. In states where a perp can get a double sentence for harming a woman AND her unborn baby.



Those laws have never been challenged and brought all the way to the Supreme Court.


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They sure are. In states where a perp can get a double sentence for harming a woman AND her unborn baby.



My God. You don't understand the law at all.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well in our state they have the right to life.  If you violate that right here you will be thrown in prison and the key will be thrown away.
> 
> With the BS Roe v Wade gone............WELL WE JUST DID THAT.
> 
> Any questions................ That is the law.  and I doubt you live here anyway.........only 6000 a year abortions happened in our state before Roe V Wade was overturned.  2/3rds being from black aboritons.  In blue areas.........Imagine that.


A toothless law but hey if it makes you happy.

The fact is any woman living in your state can still travel to another state or get prescription drugs in the mail


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I'm not.
> 
> I simply disagree with you but you are so emotional about it you go off on these rants
> 
> You want to dictate the choices women can or can't make and I don't it is that simple.


Rants.............it is now set in stone..........We will decide.........I've shown the way out in many threads............BUT YOU DON'T WANT COMPROMISE........You want to listen to a BS article from the DAILY KOS......which is about worth toilet paper.

The left BS brought us here........perhaps the dang DNC  could put the left on a leash and retake the party to sanity again.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Fools Fed Crap And Repeated "

* The Obscure Poster Child To Represent The Norm **


eagle1462010 said:


> I don't fucking care...............I've already showed the compromise on thread after thread.  And them being GLORIOUS ON LATE TERM ABORTION brought us here.
> 
> Time for the fucking legislatures to do their jobs.


Roe V Wade ruled that states may proscribe abortion in the third trimester , because birth was IMMINENT and alluded to a potential life - a potential relative with birth requirement for equal protection - ALITO IS A GOD DAMNED LIAR that the Roe court did not explain that .

Yet , the grandiose of public misinformation and vapid stupidity of the religious reich to its constituents is that all abortion should be outlawed because some imbecile sensationalized the absurd homicidal psychopath that seeks an on demand abortion in the third trimester simply for the thrill of it all .


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Doesn't mean the story is true.
> 
> Real stories have details, and this one doesn't it.
> 
> ...



Indiana has more than 8,000 out of state abortions in the past two weeks. Read the Columbus Dispatch.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rants.............it is now set in stone..........We will decide.........I've shown the way out in many threads............BUT YOU DON'T WANT COMPROMISE........You want to listen to a BS article from the DAILY KOS......which is about worth toilet paper.
> 
> The left BS brought us here........perhaps the dang DNC  could put the left on a leash and retake the party to sanity again.


Actually it isn't set in stone since a vote can change the law.

All it takes is a shift in politics so really you have a castle built on sand and you're crowing like a rooster about it


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> A toothless law but hey if it makes you happy.
> 
> The fact is any woman living in your state can still travel to another state or get prescription drugs in the mail


So.  That actually blows your outrage out of the water.  Doesn't stop abortion.  You just can't do it here.  Want to move out..........Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.

If leftist leave states with these laws..........It's a GREAT DAY FOR those states.  GO BACK TO CALI.....they will allow barbarism there.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Then why are you crying like a bitch.


I think your answer is in your question.


----------



## dblack (Jul 2, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The fact that we want right to be right and wrong to be wrong is the most dangerous dysfunction of this country?


Huh? I didn't say that - are you just making shit up again? 

Here's the quote I was responding to, that you apparently didn't read:  "You have *the need to reduce everything to just 2 categories because you cannot seem to understand a world where there are more than just 2 options*.

The bolded portion is the dangerous dysfunction. Dimwitted partisanship.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> No it was not, and you know that.



 I posted the link. You didn't bother to click on it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fools Fed Crap And Repeated "
> 
> * The Obscure Poster Child To Represent The Norm **
> 
> ...


It never answered the question of when life begins and said that LEGISLATURES have to make that decision.  Not the courts.  They made a law which was never authorized by congress in Roe v Wade.  They pulled a rabbit out of the hat and CREATED LAW via VIABILITY  which wasn't on the docket.


Simple solution.  Amendment to the Constitution on where America overwhelmingly agrees on abortion.  The left WANT THIS WEDGE.......THEY LOVE THE WEDGY.........

The solution is simple.  But they DON'T WANT COMPROMISE...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> They aren't entitled to any rights as they are not legally recognized as persons.
> 
> If you want them to be legally recognized as persons then they will have rights.
> 
> There is no law you can pass that would be upheld as constitutional that declares a person has no rights.


No.  As you so deliciously point out, just deny that the child is a person.  It's not like this hasn't been done before.  For years blacks were non persons and had no rights.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Actually it isn't set in stone since a vote can change the law.
> 
> All it takes is a shift in politics so really you have a castle built on sand and you're crowing like a rooster about it


And...........Your side will go ABORTION IS LEGAL ON DEMAND.........And then a few years later we will tell  you again to shove that up your ass.

And wash rinse spin dry.............repeat.

The answer is simple............but YOU REFUSE ANYTHING OTHER THAN ABORTION ON DEMAND.........more so you try and FORCE THAT ON STATES who don't agree.

You are the problem.........not me.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 2, 2022)

dblack said:


> Huh? I didn't say that - are you just making shit up again?
> 
> Here's the quote I was responding to, that you apparently didn't read:  "You have *the need to reduce everything to just 2 categories because you cannot seem to understand a world where there are more than just 2 options*.
> 
> The bolded portion is the dangerous dysfunction. Dimwitted partisanship.


I'd advise you to ask for a refund of the money you paid for your ESL classes.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I'm not.
> 
> I simply disagree with you but you are so emotional about it you go off on these rants
> 
> You want to dictate the choices women can or can't make and I don't it is that simple.


Completely wrong.  I've shown compromise options.  But I'll never compromise on LATE TERM ABORTION.  Only for the life of the mother there.

Anyone who does this to a healthy baby should be shot out of a cannon.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Authoritarians Salivating To Dictate To Others "

*  Extremists Pointing At Extremists **


eagle1462010 said:


> It never answered the question of when life begins and said that LEGISLATURES have to make that decision.  Not the courts.  They made a law which was never authorized by congress in Roe v Wade.  They pulled a rabbit out of the hat and CREATED LAW via VIABILITY  which wasn't on the docket.
> 
> 
> Simple solution.  Amendment to the Constitution on where America overwhelmingly agrees on abortion.  The left WANT THIS WEDGE.......THEY LOVE THE WEDGY.........
> ...


When a biological life begins is not the issue , rather when a wright to life begins is the issue .

The roe court implemented judicial activism in substituting natural viability in lieu of the only other option available which is to rule that abortion could not be outlawed and that a constitutional amendment was required . 






						Equal Protection Of Citizenship Is In A State Of Sedition Because Of Supreme Court Ruling On Abortion
					

" Equal Protection Of Citizenship Is Under Sedition By States As A Result Of US Supreme Court Ruling On Abortion  "  * Constitutional Originalism Versus Judicial Activism *  Blackmun wrote this - ' Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 2, 2022)

+++++++++++++++


skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your full of shit , democrats are scum bag fucksticks


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Those laws have never been challenged and brought all the way to the Supreme Court.


Go ahead and do it now..............LMAO


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Stories without names, just alleging the events are usually full of shit.
> 
> Why isn't the name of the alleged child molester who allegedly impregnated the child, being mentioned in this story?   That would be news we could use, especially as the alleged pervert is a medical professional.
> 
> My guess is that this is just something that "could have happened" and is being published to "raise awareness".


Yes, most likely that is exactly what it is.  That is one of the left's many infuriating "debate" methods, the apocryphal story.  They don't even try to make it real, instead it is too pat, as another poster said.

Then we who want to argue facts and logic often find ourselves saying things like "_hypothetically if_ this were a true story, the girl was not "denied an abortion," she just had to take a trip to get the abortion."  The left-leaning person will take that as agreeing that the story is true and not address the obvious falsity.

I'm sure the left would have preferred to run a story about a ten-year-old being "forced" to take a baby to term, but that would have been a much more elaborate hoax than one agenda-driven doctor telling about an supposed anonymous colleague who supposedly requested an abortion for a ten year old three days after the deadline.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Which is why it should have been coded into law, and never was.




Texas, Ohio top courts allow abortion bans to take effect​ 
Texas, Ohio top courts allow abortion bans to take effect


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> that a constitutional amendment was required .


Which was kicking the can down the road.  As I've said many times on multiple threads.

The legislature NEEDS TO DO IT'S FUCKING JOB............

Where America stands on abortion and compromise is clear ............but POLITICIANS don't want to FIX ANYTHING.......

They are happy watching us fight over this.  And they add fuel to the fire RANTING LOOK HERE.  WE ALLOW PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION HERE.

Barbarians cheer.  We spit in disgust.............that is the wedge.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Yes, most likely that is exactly what it is.  That is one of the left's many infuriating "debate" methods, the apocryphal story.  They don't even try to make it real, instead it is too pat, as another poster said.
> 
> Then we who want to argue facts and logic often find ourselves saying things like "_hypothetically if_ this were a true story, the girl was not "denied an abortion," she just had to take a trip to get the abortion."  The left-leaning person will take that as agreeing that the story is true and not address the obvious falsity.
> 
> I'm sure the left would have preferred to run a story about a ten-year-old being "forced" to take a baby to term, but that would have been a much more elaborate hoax than one agenda-driven doctor telling about an supposed anonymous colleague who supposedly requested an abortion for a ten year old three days after the deadline.



 I've addressed this 3-4 times now with no reply.

 Let's argue it never happened. Are you going to argue it's never going to happen? No very young girl will get raped and become pregnant?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I've addressed this 3-4 times now with no reply.
> 
> Let's argue it never happened. Are you going to argue it's never going to happen? No very young girl will get raped and become pregnant?


Those who post LIES to make a point deserve no answers.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Competent Ruling Ruined By Deceit To Deprive Adequate Informed Consent Of The Public "

* Where Few Would Disagree **


eagle1462010 said:


> Completely wrong.  I've shown compromise options.  But I'll never compromise on LATE TERM ABORTION.  Only for the life of the mother there.
> 
> Anyone who does this to a healthy baby should be shot out of a cannon.


And yet roe decision allowed states to do just that - proscribe abortion in the third trimester when birth was imminent , where birth is a requirement for equal protection . 

Roe was perfect as a compromise of moral ethics and constitutional compliance - but right refused to listen to its wisdom and the left were simply too arrogant , complacent and incompetent to adapt .


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Those who post LIES to make a point deserve no answers.



 1. You have NO idea if it is a lie or not. None.

 2. Is this not the kinds of things that have to be discussed BEFORE passing a law?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Competent Ruling Ruined By Deceit To Deprive Adequate Informed Consent Of The Public "
> 
> * Where Few Would Disagree **
> 
> ...



 I'm pro-life but those who are only politically pro-life do not seem to understand the ramifications of this ruling. Now if it is the correct ruling it simply is and the ramifications then have to be dealt with but while some states can completely ban abortions other states can leave no restrictions at all.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Competent Ruling Ruined By Deceit To Deprive Adequate Informed Consent Of The Public "
> 
> * Where Few Would Disagree **
> 
> ...


And yet the states disagree on when life begins.  They didn't agree with SCOTUS of Roe V Wade.  Many believe life begins earlier.  And in fact on 2 occasions the time to viability was lowered.

At Roe it was 28 weeks.......down to 22 weeks now.  But they in that decision that the LEGISLATURE has the responsibility to determine WHEN LIFE BEGINS..............Roe did one more thing.  They recognized that VIABLITY is NOT A FETIS............BUT A LIFE.


----------



## okfine (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Stories without names, just alleging the events are usually full of shit.
> 
> Why isn't the name of the alleged child molester who allegedly impregnated the child, being mentioned in this story?   That would be news we could use, especially as the alleged pervert is a medical professional.
> 
> My guess is that this is just something that "could have happened" and is being published to "raise awareness".


Minors. Or maybe that doesn't mean much to you.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Blue Versus Red Jersey Fanatics "

* Forget Policy And Hurrah For My Team **


Nova78 said:


> +++++++++++++++
> 
> Your full of shit , democrats are scum bag fucksticks


As a pro-choice republican , I could not agree more about nearly all other democrat public policies .


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Competent Ruling Ruined By Deceit To Deprive Adequate Informed Consent Of The Public "
> 
> * Where Few Would Disagree **
> 
> ...


How is it a compromise when states continue to have LATE TERM ABORTIONS?  

That fight is coming and you know it.................Better to compromise to a SENSABLE LAW NOW........and END THIS NONSENSE.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And yet the states disagree on when life begins.  They didn't agree with SCOTUS of Roe V Wade.  Many believe life begins earlier.  And in fact on 2 occasions the time to viability was lowered.


 
 Life begins at conception. There is no scientific debate. The debate is when does it become a seperate life worthy of it's own protection.




eagle1462010 said:


> At Roe it was 28 weeks.......down to 22 weeks now.  But they in that decision that the LEGISLATURE has the responsibility to determine WHEN LIFE BEGINS..............Roe did one more thing.  They recognized that VIABLITY is NOT A FETIS............BUT A LIFE.



 Roberts wanted to draw the line at 15 weeks. Now some states can go with no restrictions.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> How is it a compromise when states continue to have LATE TERM ABORTIONS?


 They don't. You may find some rare one of a kind example somewhere but they don't.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  That actually blows your outrage out of the water.  Doesn't stop abortion.  You just can't do it here.  Want to move out..........Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.
> 
> If leftist leave states with these laws..........It's a GREAT DAY FOR those states.  GO BACK TO CALI.....they will allow barbarism there.


Until the political winds change 

When you leave things up to a vote you can't call it permanent


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Until the political winds change
> 
> When you leave things up to a vote you can't call it permanent



 Yes this is what we will have. Allowed, banned, allowed, banned, allowed, banned.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Until the political winds change
> 
> When you leave things up to a vote you can't call it permanent


Then so be it.   Until we fucking divorse each other we part huh...........

I don't like the extremes either side...............but there are times to just fucking swing away............The left have brought us here.  So be it.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Having been born and raised in Columbus Ohio, I'm well aware of the political bent of the Dispatch
> 
> Not 'fake', but bent so far to the Left it's hard to read.


Yes it is fake news. The article states "*Hours after the Supreme Court action, the Buckeye state had outlawed any abortion after six weeks.*".

That's a boldfaced lie. Ohio did NOT outlaw any abortion after 6 weeks. It's fake news.


----------



## surada (Jul 2, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Doesn't mean the story is true.
> 
> Real stories have details, and this one doesn't it.
> 
> ...



The Columbus Dispatch has pages of details.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Yes it is fake news. The article states "*Hours after the Supreme Court action, the Buckeye state had outlawed any abortion after six weeks.*".
> 
> That's a boldfaced lie. Ohio did NOT outlaw any abortion after 6 weeks. It's fake news.



 Links provided here already.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> That's a horrible situation, if it's actually true, but murdering a baby for the sins of the father is still a no go.
> An inconvenient baby is still an innocent human being



Demanding that a 10 year old carry a rape pregnancy to term is the mark of an absolutely disgusting individual.

You zealots sicken me...


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Conflicted And Contradictory "

* Far Removed And Inconsistent **


eagle1462010 said:


> And yet the states disagree on when life begins.  They didn't agree with SCOTUS of Roe V Wade.  Many believe life begins earlier.  And in fact on 2 occasions the time to viability was lowered.
> 
> At Roe it was 28 weeks.......down to 22 weeks now.  But they in that decision that the LEGISLATURE has the responsibility to determine WHEN LIFE BEGINS..............Roe did one more thing.  They recognized that VIABLITY is NOT A FETIS............BUT A LIFE.



The current SCROTUS  did not have a choice when ruling to overturn roe , other than to find that roe over stepped its constitutional authority in violation of a birth requirement for equal protection and issue a ruling that abortion could not be outlawed at all , which would lay the responsibility onto the legislature for a 2/3 constitutional amendment .

Again , the issue is not when does life begin as that does not matter to the constitution , as states are comprised of citizens and a citizen receives constitutional protections at birth , ergo birth is a constitutional requirement for equal protection , which includes the wright to life ..

Thad did not occur and the court has committed sedition against us constitution .


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Links provided here already.


And I just informed you that the link is fake news.

Read the law, moron.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> And I just informed you that the link is fake news.
> 
> Read the law, moron.



 I posted a link explaining it and I posted a link stating the Ohio courts allowed it to go into affect.

 Heal thyself.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Conflicted And Contradictory "
> 
> * Far Removed And Inconsistent **
> 
> ...


They upheld the 10th and those rights not enumerated to the federal gov't are reserved for the state.  The states to decide for themselves in everyday matters.

You ignore the right to life of the unborn baby.  And Privacy rights ........which are not violated.........don't count more than the right to life of the child.

Roe V Wade made it CLEAR.  They made it CLEAR THAT LIFE BEGINs in the womb via VIABILITY.  So all the VIRTUE AND PROJECTING will not change that.

They also said that WHEN LIFE BEGINS MUST BE DONE BY THE LEGISLATURE.  

Time for them to do their jobs.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I've addressed this 3-4 times now with no reply.
> 
> Let's argue it never happened. Are you going to argue it's never going to happen? No very young girl will get raped and become pregnant?


No, that _will_ happen, more and more often, especially if the present liberal/Democratic trend of releasing criminals and encouraging the grooming of children continues.  I won't dodge the question, because I never dodge questions.  Keep reading.

Before we debate the death penalty for the babies produced in rapes, how about a serious look at making rape, especially of a child barely old enough to get pregnant, a capital offense?  I'm sure you would support one if you support the other, or correct me if I'm mistaken.  

How about mandatory life without parole for sex crimes against minors, which would prevent many of those rapes since the recidivism rate for sex offenders against kids is almost 100%.  How about the Democratic leadership condemning the ongoing efforts to sexualize children?  Will you do that right now?  You don't even have to admit it is happening.  Can you just say, "I condemn _any_ efforts by adults to sexualize children?"

Yes, I believe that an exception should be made for rape victims of a very young age.  Or any age really.  My objection to the OP is the obvious fakeness, and the pride that some posters take in their own gullibility.  I agree that a ten year old forced to carry a pregnancy is horrible.  

That said, keep in mind that the USSC did not ban abortion in any way.  They simply gave states back the power to regulate it or not.  I would hope my state would have an exception to its abortion ban so that a rape victim, too young to safely carry a baby to term, could have an abortion, upon certification of a doctor (not an anonymous one), of those two facts.  

Abortion is a violent crime in those states who choose to ban it.  Many violent crime laws across states are similar, but each state has the right to adjust such laws as it sees fit.  There will be plenty of states in which abortion will not be a crime at all, so any American can vote with their feet to live in such a state.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Competent Ruling Ruined By Deceit To Deprive Adequate Informed Consent Of The Public "
> 
> * Where Few Would Disagree **
> 
> ...


Perfect for whom.  Sure as hell not for babies.  And it meant NOTHING TO BLUE STATES.  They get to do as they please.

But now say they will tell those in Red states WHAT THEY WILL ALLOW.

The Red States have said fuck you to them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Texas, Ohio top courts allow abortion bans to take effect​
> Texas, Ohio top courts allow abortion bans to take effect


I was talking nationally.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> No, that _will_ happen, more and more often, especially if the present liberal/Democratic trend of releasing criminals and encouraging the grooming of children continues.  I won't dodge the question, because I never dodge questions.  Keep reading.


 
No, you only jump off cliffs. 



Seymour Flops said:


> Before we debate the death penalty for the babies produced in rapes, how about a serious look at making rape, especially of a child barely old enough to get pregnant, a capital offense?  I'm sure you would support one if you support the other, or correct me if I'm mistaken.



 If you mean the death penalty, that would be no as I am pro-life. I do not believe anyone has the right to take the life of another outside of direct self defense.



Seymour Flops said:


> How about mandatory life without parole for sex crimes against minors, which would prevent many of those rapes since the recidivism rate for sex offenders against kids is almost 100%.  How about the Democratic leadership condemning the ongoing efforts to sexualize children?  Will you do that right now?  You don't even have to admit it is happening.  Can you just say, "I condemn _any_ efforts by adults to sexualize children?"



 Life would be acceptable. Where are we seeing many cases coming from? The church. I'm pretty sure that isn't the fault of the Democrats.



Seymour Flops said:


> Yes, I believe that an exception should be made for rape victims of a very young age.  Or any age really.  My objection to the OP is the obvious fakeness, and the pride that some posters take in their own gullibility.  I agree that a ten year old forced to carry a pregnancy is horrible.



 Is it false? Maybe. Do you know that for sure? No. Is it legit to point it out to show what you seem to believe something missing from Ohio's law?




Seymour Flops said:


> That said, keep in mind that the USSC did not ban abortion in any way.  They simply gave states back the power to regulate it or not.  I would hope my state would have an exception to its abortion ban so that a rape victim, too young to safely carry a baby to term, could have an abortion, upon certification of a doctor (not an anonymous one), of those two facts.
> 
> Abortion is a violent crime in those states who choose to ban it.  Many violent crime laws across states are similar, but each state has the right to adjust such laws as it sees fit.  There will be plenty of states in which abortion will not be a crime at all, so any American can vote with their feet to live in such a state.



 I've noted many times that some states can have no restrictions.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was talking nationally.



 The discussion is Ohio and you've been discussing that. Just say you were wrong and move on.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The discussion is Ohio and you've been discussing that. Just say you were wrong and move on.


No, you said RvW was a compromise. I agreed, but said it should have been coded into law.
Obviously that is national.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Is this a staff writer on Daily Kos or did someone just "submit" this story? Cause it all seems a little too pat to me. Ohio passed the 6 weeks law and just like that there's a 10 year old (!) who missed the deadline by three days?
> 
> Additionally, although girls this young do get periods (and younger than in earlier decades) the first few are usually anovulatory. A 10 year old can get pg but it's really rare.
> 
> So yeah, this one does not pass the smell test.


Tough SHIT

IT HAPPENED

I live in Indiana


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No, you only jump off cliffs.


I give you a legitimate answer, as requested, and you respond with a personal insult.  Don't worry, I'll still give you legitimate answers, when others are stumped.  But I have to say that eagle1462010 was correct to say that the OP started out with a lie and so deserves no answer.


pknopp said:


> If you mean the death penalty, that would be no as I am pro-life. I do not believe anyone has the right to take the life of another outside of direct self defense.


Except for inconvenient unborn babies, of course?


pknopp said:


> Life would be acceptable. Where are we seeing many cases coming from? The church. I'm pretty sure that isn't the fault of the Democrats.


You must be kidding.  The Catholic Church is even more liberal than the American Democratic Party, except on the issue of abortion.  They are abandoning that position even as we speak, as shown by the Pope's willingness to give communion to baby-killers.

Not willing to condemn adults sexually grooming children?


pknopp said:


> Is it false? Maybe. Do you know that for sure? No. Is it legit to point it out to show what you seem to believe something missing from Ohio's law?


I don't know it for sure.  If it turns out that this story is true, don't blame reasonable people for doubting it.  Blame the left's propensity to cry "wolf," for the current state of your lack of credibility.



pknopp said:


> I've noted many times that some states can have no restrictions.


Right, so what's wrong with different states having different violent crime laws?  Let Texas have the death penalty for capital murder, and California have liberal prosecutors who "don't believe that prison works."  Then the criminals can vote with their feet which state to commit crimes in.


----------



## White 6 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go.


I guess we'll be reading a bunch of "the one that go away" stories now.  10-year-olds should not be forced in incubate a baby, at the will of the state.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 2, 2022)

Indiana has called a special legislative session for July 25th to address the abortion issue. My bet is they'll tighten restrictions


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> I give you a legitimate answer, as requested, and you respond with a personal insult.  Don't worry, I'll still give you legitimate answers, when others are stumped.  But I have to say that eagle1462010 was correct to say that the OP started out with a lie and so deserves no answer.


 
 See, you consider this a legitimate answer even though you have no clue whether the case happened or not.



Seymour Flops said:


> Except for inconvenient unborn babies, of course?


 
 I'm pro-life. I understand many do not understand what that means.



Seymour Flops said:


> You must be kidding.  The Catholic Church is even more liberal than the American Democratic Party, except on the issue of abortion.  They are abandoning that position even as we speak, as shown by the Pope's willingness to give communion to baby-killers.


 








						US Southern Baptist churches facing ‘apocalypse’ over sexual abuse scandal
					

A report named hundreds of church leaders accused or found guilty of abusing children and says survivors were mistreated




					www.theguardian.com
				






Seymour Flops said:


> Not willing to condemn adults sexually grooming children?
> 
> I don't know it for sure.  If it turns out that this story is true, don't blame reasonable people for doubting it.  Blame the left's propensity to cry "wolf," for the current state of your lack of credibility.


 
 You started off saying the article was a lie. Now you are saying you have reasons to doubt it. I said it's a reasonable issue to address either way.

 P.S. you are the one who glossed over the issues in the Southern Baptist church. Well, glossed over isn't the right word. Completely skipped over it would be.



Seymour Flops said:


> Right, so what's wrong with different states having different violent crime laws?  Let Texas have the death penalty for capital murder, and California have liberal prosecutors who "don't believe that prison works."  Then the criminals can vote with their feet which state to commit crimes in.



 I didn't say it was wrong.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 2, 2022)

A ten-year-old was raped therefore all women should be encouraged to abort any babies.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The Columbus Dispatch is a known fake news outlet?


What do you call a news media outlet that flat out lies? I call that fake news.

The Columbus Dispatch flat out lied in the article linked to in the OP, plain and simple. Therefore it's fake news.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They sure are. In states where a perp can get a double sentence for harming a woman AND her unborn baby.



Can they be declared on a mothers taxes while in the womb?

Can a mother receive child support while they are in the womb?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> What do you call a news media outlet that flat out lies? I call that fake news.
> 
> The Columbus Dispatch flat out lied in the article linked to in the OP, plain and simple. Therefore it's fake news.



 Link showing they lied?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Link showing they lied?







__





						Section 2919.17 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws
					






					codes.ohio.gov
				








__





						Section 2919.195 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws
					






					codes.ohio.gov


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's like herding cats. Your link is from 2011. Ohio passed a new law  in 2019 that was to go into effect upon the passing of RvW which happened the other day and the Ohio's courts approved the law going into affect.

 I've already addressed all of this with verifying links. But don't let that stop you.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It's like herding cats. Your link is from 2011. Ohio passed a new law  in 2019 that was to go into effect upon the passing of RvW which happened the other day and the Ohio's courts approved the law going into affect.
> 
> I've already addressed all of this with verifying links. But don't let that stop you.







__





						Section 2919.195 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws
					






					codes.ohio.gov


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 And?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> See, you consider this a legitimate answer even though you have no clue whether the case happened or not.


Of course it was a legitimate answer.  You proposed a hypothetical in which this particular case did not happen, and I answered it, sticking to your hypothetical. 

Where are your goalposts now, and are they on wheels to make them easy to move?


pknopp said:


> I'm pro-life. I understand many do not understand what that means.


It obviously means something to you other than wanting to protect human life.


pknopp said:


> US Southern Baptist churches facing ‘apocalypse’ over sexual abuse scandal
> 
> 
> A report named hundreds of church leaders accused or found guilty of abusing children and says survivors were mistreated
> ...


I condemn without reservation, any Christian church of any denomination, or any religious organization of any kind, or any organization, or any individual, who encourages the sexualization, sexual grooming, and/or sexual abuse of children.

Why is it impossible for you to do the same?


pknopp said:


> You started off saying the article was a lie. Now you are saying you have reasons to doubt it. I said it's a reasonable issue to address either way.


I said that it is most likely a "could have happened" story.  That's what I believe.  I didn't say that I knew for sure that it is false.


pknopp said:


> P.S. you are the one who glossed over the issues in the Southern Baptist church. Well, glossed over isn't the right word. Completely skipped over it would be.


When you said "The Church," the Catholic church popped into my mind, because that is the most common meaning.  I did not go to "The Southern Baptist Convention," since it is not referred to as "The Church." 

Again, any organization that covers up child abuse of any kind should be universally condemned.  Any group or individual that has access to children and uses that access to sexually groom them should be investigated and prosecuted.  If it turns out that a group or individual can groom children by introducing them to sexual topics, and forcing them to be aware of adult sexuality, without violating any specific laws, then the laws should be changed. 


pknopp said:


> I didn't say it was wrong.


Different states having different violent crime laws is not wrong?  Then I'm not sure your issue with Ohio.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I guess we'll be reading a bunch of "the one that go away" stories now.  10-year-olds should not be forced in incubate a baby, at the will of the state.


I continue to wonder if these people really understand what they're pushing for.  What that would look like.

A White Nationalist Theocracy may have a downside or two.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> It obviously means something to you other than wanting to protect human life.


 
 See more ranting. I clearly stated that I do not support anyone taking the life of another outside of direct self defense. 



Seymour Flops said:


> I condemn without reservation, any Christian church of any denomination, or any religious organization of any kind, or any organization, or any individual, who encourages the sexualization, sexual grooming, and/or sexual abuse of children.


 
 But you blamed it all on Democrats.



Seymour Flops said:


> Why is it impossible for you to do the same?
> 
> I said that it is most likely a "could have happened" story.  That's what I believe.  I didn't say that I knew for sure that it is false.
> 
> ...



 My issue is mostly with those cheering and not understanding the ramifications of this ruling or intentionally not caring because after all, they got to poke people in the eye with it,


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My door is open to her.  Making a child who is not capable of understanding what pregnancy at her age even means....Fucking ReThuglicans.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And?


It proves that the OP is fake news. 

Ohio made no law that bans any abortions after 6 weeks. There are exceptions. For example, if the life of the mother is at stake, it's perfectly legal for a doctor to perform an abortion.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> It proves that the OP is fake news.
> 
> Ohio made no law that bans any abortions after 6 weeks. There are exceptions. For example, if the life of the mother is at stake, it's perfectly legal for a doctor to perform an abortion.



 What the OP said is that there was no exception for the rape of a child. There is not.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So go to a state where abortion is legal. I hear some are actually covering all the costs.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Deceit By Traitors At The Highest And Most Simpleton Level "

* Thieves Coming Through The Windows **


eagle1462010 said:


> *They upheld the 10th and those rights not enumerated to the federal gov't are reserved for the state.  The states to decide for themselves in everyday matters.
> 
> You ignore the right to life of the unborn baby.  And Privacy rights ........which are not violated.........don't count more than the right to life of the child.
> 
> ...


A state is comprised of citizens and without citizens a state does not exist .

A citizen receives its constitutional protections at birth an therefore birth is a requirement for equal protection .

Us 10th amendment does not come into play until the existence of a citizen or the equal protection of birth requirement is met .

Abortion remains a 9th amendment non enumerated wright of citizens until a constitutional amendment is legislated otherwise .

' _Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth*.*" . - Blackmun , Roe v Wade _


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Deceit By Traitors At The Highest And Most Common Level "
> 
> * Thieves Coming Through The Windows **
> 
> ...



 To note, even non citizens get Constitutional protections.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Can they be declared on a mothers taxes while in the womb?
> 
> Can a mother receive child support while they are in the womb?


A child can receive WIC benefits while in the womb.  Better call the WIC office and tell them to stop wasting money on clumps of cells.


pknopp said:


> See more ranting. I clearly stated that I do not support anyone taking the life of another outside of direct self defense.


Unless the life taken is that of a child in the womb, right?  Or do you condemn that also?


pknopp said:


> But you blamed it all on Democrats.


I did not "blame it all" on Democrats.  I point out that it is Democrats who are bizarrely supporting the sexual grooming of children in public schools.  Those that do not outright support it, remain silent, as you do.  Democrats are also the party that consistently demand treatment instead of incarceration for sexual abusers of children, when all the evidence shows that the treatment does not reduce those kinds of crimes.


pknopp said:


> My issue is mostly with those cheering and not understanding the ramifications of this ruling or intentionally not caring because after all, they got to poke people in the eye with it,


As the left would have poked us in the eye, had the case gone their way.  Politics gets crazy, and people cheer when they win, without taking into account the human costs of their victory.

You think the pro-abortion folks stopped for a minute to consider the millions of baby per year that would be killed after Roe V. Wade, or do you think they were too busy cheering their victory?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Statements Issued Without Thinking *

* The Seemingly Endless Line Of Mindless Responses **


pknopp said:


> To note, even non citizens get Constitutional protections.


Any which has met the requirement of birth is entitle to equal protection .


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2022)

Even IF this story were true, though I have serious doubts… I would imagine a pregnancy at age ten would be very risky for the potential mother. As such I’d imagine the “life of the mother” clause would kick in.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> A child can receive WIC benefits while in the womb.  Better call the WIC office and tell them to stop wasting money on clumps of cells.
> 
> Unless the life taken is that of a child in the womb, right?  Or do you condemn that also?


 
 I'm pro-life. I've stated it's a life in the womb. Sheesh.




Seymour Flops said:


> I did not "blame it all" on Democrats.  I point out that it is Democrats who are bizarrely supporting the sexual grooming of children in public schools.  Those that do not outright support it, remain silent, as you do.


 
 Children are not being "groomed" in public schools.



Seymour Flops said:


> As the left would have poked us in the eye, had the case gone their way.  Politics gets crazy, and people cheer when they win, without taking into account the human costs of their victory.


 
 And I condemn people doing things to poke others in the eye. I not all that long condemned the (D)'s for doing this. They bring things up for a vote that they know has a zero chance of passing but it gives them the opportunity to waste money and poke people in the eye. 

That may be the problem. There has been so much eye poking, nearly everyone is now blind.





Seymour Flops said:


> You think the pro-abortion folks stopped for a minute to consider the millions of baby per year that would be killed after Roe V. Wade, or do you think they were too busy cheering their victory?



 They cheered. That made it right?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Even IF this story were true, though I have serious doubts… I would imagine a pregnancy at age ten would be very risky for the potential mother. As such I’d imagine the “life of the mother” clause would kick in.



 You can understand why a doctor might not want to rely on "I'd imagine"?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You can understand why a doctor might not want to rely on "I'd imagine"?


Yes. Though I’m not a doctor. But I’ve seen females in their various states of development, and question wether or not a ten year old girls pelvic girdle is capable of delivering a baby.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Yes. Though I’m not a doctor. But I’ve seen females in their various states of development, and question wether or not a ten year old girls pelvic girdle is capable of delivering a baby.



 I understand that. I am not a doctor either but I can't imagine there is anyway she could carry to term.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Pregnant Junior High School Series "

* Virgin Births **


Vastator said:


> Even IF this story were true, though I have serious doubts… I would imagine a pregnancy at age ten would be very risky for the potential mother. As such I’d imagine the “life of the mother” clause would kick in.





pknopp said:


> I understand that. I am not a doctor either but I can't imagine there is anyway she could carry to term.



** List Of Youngest Birth Mothers * *





__





						List of youngest birth mothers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





** Planned Parenthood Abortion Stories **





__





						Our Abortions, Our Stories
					

Everyday, people across the country make their own decisions about their pregnancies for reasons that are deeply personal. Politics has no place in these decisions, and all of their stories deserve respect.




					www.plannedparenthood.org


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Whole story is unprovable bullshit.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Perverts And Their Baby Dolls "

*  Incapable Of Informed Consent **


miketx said:


> *Whole story is unprovable bullshit.*


There appear to be more than a few 9 year olds in the list .





__





						List of youngest birth mothers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



youngest - 6 years, 7 months


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Pregnant Junior High School Series "
> 
> * Virgin Births *
> 
> ...


I have an extraordinary hard time buying some of those claims. Possible..? Maaaaaaybe… But my spider-senses are ringing. 5 1/2 years old? 6? I’m just not buying it…


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> A child can receive WIC benefits while in the womb. Better call the WIC office and tell them to stop wasting money on clumps of cells.



The child does not receive WIC benefits while in the womb, the mother does. 

Oh, and I have never, ever, ever said it was just a clump of cells.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> And here we go.


How in the hell does a ten year old get raped, and then six weeks later they are dealing with a pregnancy ?? Sounds to me that the parent's need to be brought on charges of child neglect, and if any other adult's are involved then they should be evaluated in the situation as well concerning care after the fact. That potential pregnancy should have been stopped immediately after the rape occurred if this is even a true story. Sounds like the possibility that balls were dropped either on purpose or due to just plain ole negligence of the worse kind.

This situation could fall under a medical emergency due to the child's age, because the body isn't usually developed enough to carry a child to term in most if not all cases.

The rapist if a teenager is found in this case, needs to spin some serious time in the slammer, and if the rapist is a full on adult, then life in prison without parole. You don't mess with children.. Period.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Prove Yourself Innocent "

* Denying Empirical Evidence Of Medical Science **


Vastator said:


> I have an extraordinary hard time buying some of those claims. Possible..? Maaaaaaybe… But my spider-senses are ringing. 5 1/2 years old? 6? I’m just not buying it…


Your asking so that others may know is only slightly better than not bothering to perform adequate research to confirm conjectures .





__





						Precocious puberty - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



A common definition for medical purposes is* onset before 8 years in girls or 9 years in boys.*[5]


----------



## Couchpotato (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're using an exceedingly rare instance to justify the killing of an unborn child?    And when I say exceedingly rare that doesn't really illustrate just how rare this instance would be if true.     I'll tell you what.   I'd support allowing abortions for underage rape victims if you will support banning the other 99.99% of abortions that happen.   Deal?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Prove Yourself Innocent "
> 
> * Denying Empirical Evidence Of Medical Science **
> 
> ...


Still a tough sell.possible? Maaaaybe. Likely? Likely not. The odds that one of these anomalies exist is small enough. Couple that with one of these girls being impregnated..? The compound rarity involved makes it nearly unbelievable.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> How in the hell does a ten year old get raped, and then six weeks later they are dealing with a pregnancy ?? Sounds to me that the parent's need to be brought on charges of child neglect, and if any other adult's are involved then they should be evaluated in the situation as well. That potential pregnancy should have been stopped immediately after the rape occurred if this is even a true story. Sounds like the possibility that balls were dropped either on purpose or due to just plain ole negligence of the worse kind.


 
 It's obvious you have never been raped. It's well documented that many do not report the assault right away if at all for many reasons. There is no need to go into all of them here.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> You're using an exceedingly rare instance to justify the killing of an unborn child?    And when I say exceedingly rare that doesn't really illustrate just how rare this instance would be if true.     I'll tell you what.   I'd support allowing abortions for underage rape victims if you will support banning the other 99.99% of abortions that happen.   Deal?



 The facts of the matter is, there was no exception for underage rape victims. There could have been.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If she were in the Deep South, surrounded by anti-choice states, and poor, she would no options but to endure a forced pregnancy.


.

You are more than welcome to say you cannot find Indiana on a map, but that doesn't mean someone in Mississippi can't.

,​


----------



## Couchpotato (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The facts of the matter is, there was no exception for underage rape victims. There could have been.


Did you miss the part where I said I’d support that provision given you support one that bans them in the other 99.99% of cases?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Moral Puritanism Of Perverts In Conflict "

* Blanket Rules With Dumb Justification **


Vastator said:


> Still a tough sell.possible? Maaaaybe. Likely? Likely not. The odds that one of these anomalies exist is small enough. Couple that with one of these girls being impregnated..? The compound rarity involved makes it nearly unbelievable.


I saw a very young girl whom could not have been any older than 12 with hands covered in warts .





__





						HPV FACTS | NOMAN
					

HPV Facts | NOMAN | HPV Vaccine | End 5% of Cancers




					www.nomancampaign.org


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> See more ranting. I clearly stated that I do not support anyone taking the life of another outside of direct self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the nation uses common sense morals and thinking with any ruling to be found in it's aftermath, then rules and guidelines are to be put in place that can accommodate all parties involved. 

I mean unless one party decides that it has lost it's collective mind over something that wasn't being run or used well when they had the options to run it, then the knuckleheads lose their so called allowances in which they were granted in the beginning.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Moral Puritanism Of Perverts In Conflict "
> 
> * Blanket Rules With Dumb Justification **
> 
> ...


Huh?  Warts aren’t only caused by HPV.  A zinc deficiency will cause them as well.   It’s the reason for the wives tale to rub a penny on your wart and bury it to make it go away.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The child does not receive WIC benefits while in the womb, the mother does.
> 
> Oh, and I have never, ever, ever said it was just a clump of cells.


Right, no child receives welfare benefits, the checks are always made out to adults.  That's why people who say, "illegal aliens don't get welfare benefits, the children do," are lying liars.  But the benefit of WIC is intended for the child, both before and after birth.

I'm glad you don't call it a clump of cells.  How do you refer to what pro-lifers call "the baby?"


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Perverts And Their Baby Dolls "
> 
> *  Incapable Of Informed Consent **
> 
> ...


That's some sick stuff.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I’d support that provision given you support one that bans them in the other 99.99% of cases?



 I'm pro-life. It doesn't matter what we say we will support on a chat board. A lot of people say they support something or another but then elect someone that does the opposite.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" An Obsessive Excuse To Satiate Anxiety "

* Motivations Behind A Uniform Fetish **


pknopp said:


> It's obvious you have never been raped. It's well documented that many do not report the assault right away if at all for many reasons. There is no need to go into all of them here.


The religious reich is obsessed with sex and wish to implement authoritarian dictates over the sexual practices of other individuals and the objective for outlawing abortion is one such measure . 

The religious reich is obsessed with sex because they know subconsciously that being brought back to life from a dirt nap is complete nonsense , and their obsessive efforts to establish their own faith is used to satiate that anxiety .


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" An Obsessive Excuse To Satiate Anxiety "
> 
> * Motivations Behind A Uniform Fetish **
> 
> The religious reich is obsessed with sex and wish to implement authoritarian dictates over the sexual practices of other individuals and the objective for outlawing abortion is one such measure .


 
 Sadly I agree. 

 I suppose I should just be happy with the outcome but I also know that it is not the end of the road for them.



Monk-Eye said:


> The religious reich is obsessed with sex because they know subconsciously that being brought back to life from a dirt nap is complete nonsense , and their obsessive efforts to establish their own faith is used to satiate that anxiety .



 We truly do not know what happens to us after we die. Everyone can come to their own conclusions but I really am not a fan of conclusive statements either way.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> But the benefit of WIC is intended for the child, both before and after birth.



The benefit before the birth is intended for the mother.



Seymour Flops said:


> How do you refer to what pro-lifers call "the baby?"



I call it "the baby".  I am anti-abortion as there was never a time with either of my children that I did not think of them as just that. 

We just have different views on the best way to decrease the number of abortions.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Conflicted And Contradictory "
> 
> * Far Removed And Inconsistent **
> 
> ...


Well it was a slow day.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" States Are Only Concerned With Whether A Wright To Life Exists " 

* Definitely And What Did Gawd Do About It **


beagle9 said:


> That's some sick stuff.


Sanctimonious hypocrites who are pro-birthers and for capital punishment like to make a distinction between guilt and innocence with respect to abortion and capital punishment while at the same time raving about carnality and that all fall short from the grace of gawd .


----------



## iceberg (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> See more ranting. I clearly stated that I do not support anyone taking the life of another outside of direct self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a response from being poked in the eye for so long. 

More are coming. 

I don't support or want it, but it's coming.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The benefit before the birth is intended for the mother.


Golfing, that is really an absurd statement.  You would be better off saying that the benefit is so that the mother can bear a healthy baby, than to pretend that the additional nutrition the program provides pregnant women is only for them, and not for the purpose of a health baby, pre- and post-delivery.   If you were right about that, why  not just provide extra nutrition for every woman, regardless of whether they are pregnant?


Golfing Gator said:


> I call it "the baby".  I am anti-abortion as there was never a time with either of my children that I did not think of them as just that.
> 
> We just have different views on the best way to decrease the number of abortions.


Fair enough.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Classic leftist victim, using a child to push their agenda.  Well done.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Thou Shall Not Kill Suggestion Box "

* Populism And Democracy As Tyranny By Majority **


eagle1462010 said:


> Perfect for whom.  Sure as hell not for babies.  And it meant NOTHING TO BLUE STATES.  They get to do as they please.
> 
> But now say they will tell those in Red states WHAT THEY WILL ALLOW.
> 
> The Red States have said fuck you to them.


You have ignored the constitution , yet again .

Do you stay awake at night struggling to rectify every disparity of nature ?

Do you understand that a law only exists because there is an entity capable of issuing a reprise or retort for a violation of its rule ?

Before entering into the social civil contract according to a constitution , individuals are subject to moral relativism of nature , and to improve ones odds of survival and quality of life one exchanges natural freedoms for its membership in its institution , and biirth is a requirement for equal protection according to us constitution .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 2, 2022)

*" Pet Peeve Authoritarianism "

* Despotism Justifications Against Us Constitution **


BS Filter said:


> Classic leftist victim, using a child to push their agenda.  Well done.


As a pro-choice republican , the shock value suggestion of a psychopathic mother entering into an abortion clinic to kill their fetus for the thrill of it is penchant of the right .


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

iceberg said:


> It's a response from being poked in the eye for so long.
> 
> More are coming.
> 
> I don't support or want it, but it's coming.



 As I noted, until all are blind. We are pretty close to being there.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was Gym Jordan?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" An Obsessive Excuse To Satiate Anxiety "
> 
> * Motivations Behind A Uniform Fetish **
> 
> ...


Yeah well you go get the damned statistics of your sexual freedoms you love so much, and then come back to discuss them with us. You would think that if you put your hand on a hot iron, that you would learn your lesson, but not a leftist.

Taking medicine the rest of your days is not a cure just so you know. A healthy person doesn't have to be sustained by putting chemicals in their body to maintain their life.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Where was Gym Jordan?


Not his problem.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" States Are Only Concerned With Whether A Wright To Life Exists "
> 
> * Definitely And What Did Gawd Do About It **
> 
> Sanctimonious hypocrites who are pro-birthers and for capital punishment like to make a distinction between guilt and innocence with respect to abortion and capital punishment while at the same time raving about carnality and that all fall short from the grace of gawd .


You lie and call yourself a conservative, but you are nothing close to a conservative. That's the trend now, democrat's going conservative (wolves in sheep's clothing), just to retain power and authority.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Has the rapist been identified?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 2, 2022)

wamose said:


> Looks like they need to iron out a few wrinkles in the Ohio law. They'll fix it, I'm sure. In the meantime, I hope nobody thinks this will prevent the girl from getting an abortion. She'll get one.


That's a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

A 10-year-old was forced to cross state lines for an abortion after Ohio's ban went into place. The Indiana doctor who helped her will soon be unable to assist others.
					

As Ohio outlawed abortions after six weeks, doctors in neighboring Indiana described an influx of patients from out-of-state seeking the procedure, including a pregnant 10-year-old.




					uk.news.yahoo.com
				




What the fuck is wrong with you people ? Or did the "whore" deserve it ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

She got her abortion.  Although the truthfulness of this story is in question.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> She got her abortion.  Although the truthfulness of this story is in question.


She should be able to get treatment in her home town. Not another state. What the fuck is wrong with you ?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not what you think they are. (Assuming you think the "refusal" is a horror.... dumb)
> The first horror is one that will scar this girl for life, and require serious counseling.
> She was raped. She is either in the 4th or 5th grade FFS. She is mind fucked for life.
> Two. She got pregnant, and needs an abortion. THAT is the 2nd horror. And that ends it.
> ...


If you don't recognize that she is fortunate enough to have a family able to drive her to a nearby state  then you miss the bigger picture of a post Roe America.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> She should be able to get treatment in her home town. Not another state. What the fuck is wrong with you ?


Looks like those who support baby killing have got to get the laws changed in Ohio.  So....  who is the baby daddy and why isn't he under arrest.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> She got her abortion.  Although the truthfulness of this story is in question.


At the least you have apologized for her need to be taken away to a safe place to receive an abortion.

You won't hear many other apologies for America's behaviour on abortion. The  Christian right's intent is to stop all abortions, including little children as in this example.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 2, 2022)

Has the pervert that raped this girl been apprehended?  A ten-year-old girl, how perverted can that be.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 2, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> Has the pervert that raped this girl been apprehended?  A ten-year-old girl, how perverted can that be.


But you would force that TEN year old to bear that child

Jesus


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Since it has been posted in this thread 5-6 times, I guess you just don't care enough to look. The Kos story even links to the mainstream story they quote.


I did look asshole, I posted the article that was written in 2019. Why isn’t major media picking it up?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I did look asshole, I posted the article that was written in 2019. Why isn’t major media picking it up?



 Picking an old story up?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> A 10-year-old was forced to cross state lines for an abortion after Ohio's ban went into place. The Indiana doctor who helped her will soon be unable to assist others.
> 
> 
> As Ohio outlawed abortions after six weeks, doctors in neighboring Indiana described an influx of patients from out-of-state seeking the procedure, including a pregnant 10-year-old.
> ...



What the fuck is wrong with YOU to believe such leftist bullshit propaganda?

Did you forget to take your meds today, or did you fall down 20 flights of stairs all head first?????


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> What the fuck is wrong with YOU to believe such leftist bullshit propaganda?
> 
> Did you forget to take your meds today, or did you fall down 20 flights of stairs all head first?????


Yes it must be fake news because the law doesnt force rape victims to have the child.
WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## excalibur (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> She got her abortion.  Although the truthfulness of this story is in question.




You just knew the leftoids were searching for something to throw up there after the decision.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 2, 2022)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Thou Shall Not Kill Suggestion Box "
> 
> * Populism And Democracy As Tyranny By Majority **
> 
> ...


I have suggested compromise.  If the legislature doesnt want to do their jobs then oh well.

Leftist barbsrism has brought us here and I see none willing to say anything after asking if we made these exceptions would you vote for it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

excalibur said:


> You just knew the leftoids were searching for something to throw up there after the decision.


WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 2, 2022)

One thing I would be concerned about, is a ten year old physically able to safely carry a baby to term. I tend to doubt it, so this could be a genuine "life of the mother" situation.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> A 10-year-old was forced to cross state lines for an abortion after Ohio's ban went into place. The Indiana doctor who helped her will soon be unable to assist others.
> 
> 
> As Ohio outlawed abortions after six weeks, doctors in neighboring Indiana described an influx of patients from out-of-state seeking the procedure, including a pregnant 10-year-old.
> ...


Nothing stopping her parents from taking a short trip out of state. Its not an ideal situation for her, but still easily managed. This isnt the end of the world.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 2, 2022)

There will be a slew of Fake news stories about abortion now....
Consider the source... our media is evil and dishonest....


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 2, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Demanding that a 10 year old carry a rape pregnancy to term is the mark of an absolutely disgusting individual.
> 
> You zealots sicken me...


Back at ya baby murderer!


----------



## Lesh (Jul 2, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There will be a slew of Fake news stories about abortion now....
> Consider the source... our media is evil and dishonest....


There will be a slew of REAL stories about abortion. Just like there was in the 50s and 60s… which is why we HAD Roe


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What specifically happened that makes you say that? Specifically. If she had the baby I know the left would have supported health care for her and the baby. Day care if needed. Additional food stamps if needed. etc.
> 
> You?



She is A CHILD HERSELF 

CAPISCH!


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> Back at ya baby murderer!


Grow a pair


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Is this a staff writer on Daily Kos or did someone just "submit" this story? Cause it all seems a little too pat to me. Ohio passed the 6 weeks law and just like that there's a 10 year old (!) who missed the deadline by three days?
> 
> Additionally, although girls this young do get periods (and younger than in earlier decades) the first few are usually anovulatory. A 10 year old can get pg but it's really rare.
> 
> So yeah, this one does not pass the smell test.


Such is the reprehensible, authoritarian right – more government, bigger government at the expense of individual liberty.

Indeed, at the expense of the lives of women and girls subject to crimes of sexual violence, rape, and incest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Apparently she was able to travel to Indiana to get, but that option may soon be cut off.  If she were in the Deep South, surrounded by anti-choice states, and poor, she would no options but to endure a forced pregnancy.   Many children who become pregnant don’t even realize what is happening to their bodies and of course a lot of these states also want to severely restrict sex education.  A ten year old child should never be forced to bear a child!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And once again, the reprehensible, authoritarian right attempts to defend the indefensible.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> She is A CHILD HERSELF
> 
> CAPISCH!



 And? I have no idea how this addresses my point.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And? I have no idea how this addresses my point.


Grow up


----------



## pknopp (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Grow up



 Rant on.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Yet the abortion happened.  What's all the whining about? There is going to be some issues as states adjust to the new rules, this sort of drama queen whinefest is counter-productive. I notices not one liberal appears to give a damn about the 10 year old, only killing the baby.  What the left really wants is martyrs for the cause, as that's the only way to get abortion back on the national stage.


It just highlights how callous Republicans are


----------



## skews13 (Jul 2, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Don't her parents have the option to take her to a state where they're friendlier about killing unborn children?
> 
> Oh, I forgot.  We're now imprisoning pregnant females so they can't cross state lines.  My bad.





Rambunctious said:


> There will be a slew of Fake news stories about abortion now....
> Consider the source... our media is evil and dishonest....



There's a slew of them out there now.

A fetus is a baby.

Abortion is murder.

A woman doesn't have control over her own body.

Religious conservatives respect the sanctity of life.

There's just a slew of them to long to list.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 2, 2022)

Ten Year Old in Ohio Refused Abortion
					

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/3544588-10-year-old-girl-denied-abortion-in-ohio/  How insane is forcing a 10 year old rape victim to bear a child?



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There will be a slew of Fake news stories about abortion now....
> Consider the source... our media is evil and dishonest....


Wrong.

Conservativism is evil and dishonest.

And the report has been confirmed by other news outlets.

What we’ll see more of in the coming weeks, months, and years are more accounts of girls and young women subject to violent sexual crimes whose lives will likewise be in jeopardy the consequence of the evil that is conservativism.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> She got her abortion.  Although the truthfulness of this story is in question.



That's terrible! They shouldn't be aborting 10 year old girls, no matter what happened to them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Conservativism is evil and dishonest.
> 
> ...


Any news Conservatives find awkward or inconvenient is called fake news


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It just highlights how callous Republicans are


For Republicans the ‘right to life’ ends just before birth.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Has the rapist been identified?


WTF has that got to do with this taliban policy. WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## Meathead (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When a 10-year old gets pregnant, abortion would seem a relatively minor issue in the legal process. We live in a sick society.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> For Republicans the ‘right to life’ ends just before birth.


The GOP supports late-term abortions? I thought that was a progressive cause.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WTF has that got to do with this taliban policy. WTF is wrong with you ?


If the state is going to allow abortions for rape victims doesn't it behoove the state to determine if a rape has actually taken place?


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WTF has that got to do with this taliban policy. WTF is wrong with you ?


Seems like you'd want the rapist of a ten year old brought to justice. That you don't is not surprising at all.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This case illustrates the wisdom of the _Roe_ Court – and the reckless stupidity of the _Dobbs_ Court.

This is far too complex an issue for government to address; government is neither equipped nor has the authority to decide such matters, to decide which is of greater importance: a fetus or a ten-year-old girl.

Such decisions should be the sole purview of a woman and the doctor to decide – or in this case the family/parents/guardians and the doctor to decide, not the state.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office.


How does a 10 year old get pregnant? LET ME GUESS:  the Left have a trove of surgically altered MIDGETS lined up now which you will seminally impregnate just so that you can march them out and say, SEE?

GET THIS THROUGH YOUR BRAIN:  SCOTUS has done nothing but move the power to decide fetal rights and abortion BACK TO THE PEOPLE where it belongs at the state level.  If your state is not reflecting your wishes, get off this site and on Tuesday, get your fat ass to the tele and call your state reps and TELL THEM.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WTF has that got to do with this taliban policy. WTF is wrong with you ?


He/she is a conservative.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Rant on.


Don’t NEED or WANT your permission 

Capisch?


----------



## Dayton3 (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> How does a 10 year old get pregnant? LET ME GUESS:  the Left have a trove of surgically altered MIDGETS lined up now which you will seminally impregnate just so that you can march them out and say, SEE?



Not likely.    Thanks to advances in hormone therapy.    Midgets are a shrinking minority in  America.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't believe the story...it's just too convenient after what just happened at the supreme court.   BUT...we need better parenting, we need parents to know where their children are and what they're up to and who they hang with.   We need teachers to stop pushing sex and gender crap and start teaching relevant studies for all grades.    Sex offenders...no matter who they daddy is, need to be in jail or depending on the severity of the cases....eliminated.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> How does a 10 year old get pregnant? LET ME GUESS:  the Left have a trove of surgically altered MIDGETS lined up now which you will seminally impregnate just so that you can march them out and say, SEE?
> 
> GET THIS THROUGH YOUR BRAIN:  SCOTUS has done nothing but move the power to decide fetal rights and abortion BACK TO THE PEOPLE where it belongs at the state level.  If your state is not reflecting your wishes, get off this site and on Tuesday, get your fat ass to the tele and call your state reps and TELL THEM.


The TRUMPCourt has opened the door to 10 year olds and victims of rape being forced to give birth


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Seems like you'd want the rapist of a ten year old brought to justice. That you don't is not surprising at all.


Seems like you just want to deflect from this childs problem. Thats no shock as you are taliban/


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Ten year olds can get pregnant under certain conditions.   Why would she need an abortion when there are alternatives that are safer and less traumatic than an abortion.   I doubt this will be a common occurence but okay...there is always a possibility...a slim one but one just the same.  I have to wonder at the sick perv who is attracted to a ten year old child though.    I think probably if the situation even occured...those providing abortion services (not PP) would say no..we won't do that to this ten year old child and said, get her to her doctor......for physical and emotional care.   So i'm callin' bullshit on the story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Ten year olds can get pregnant under certain conditions.   Why would she need an abortion when there are alternatives that are safer and less traumatic than an abortion.   I doubt this will be a common occurence but okay...there is always a possibility...a slim one but one just the same.  I have to wonder at the sick perv who is attracted to a ten year old child though.    I think probably if the situation even occured...those providing abortion services (not PP) would say no..we won't do that to this ten year old child and said, get her to her doctor......for physical and emotional care.   So i'm callin' bullshit on the story.


So you believe a ten year old needs her name splashed all over the media before you will believe her story?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't need her name...which none of you have anyway...not even the lying media that made up the story.   I don't believe the story period.  It is too convenient and abortion is too traumatic when there are other alternatives.   it's bullshit...pure and simple.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> So you believe a ten year old needs her name splashed all over the media before you will believe her story?



so you believe that child rapists should just get off scot free?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 2, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No you haven't because the Daily Kos is referencing the Columbus Dispatch article, This is not a Daily Kos story, it's a Columbus dispatch story.


You will notice, that Columbus Dispatch article?









						As Ohio restricts abortions, 10-year-old girl travels to Indiana for procedure
					

After the Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade, it's left some in Ohio to travel outside the state for an abortion. Among them is a 10-year-old girl.



					www.dispatch.com
				







Is taken from the Indianapolis Star.








						Patients head to Indiana for abortion services as other states restrict care
					

A 10-year-old girl is among those from Ohio who have been forced to seek abortions in Indiana after Roe was overturned.



					www.indystar.com
				












						Indianapolis Star
					

LEAST BIASED These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




Both that paper and town, are known to be, middle of the road, if not slightly conservative.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> I don't believe the story...it's just too convenient after what just happened at the supreme court.   BUT...we need better parenting, we need parents to know where their children are and what they're up to and who they hang with.   We need teachers to stop pushing sex and gender crap and start teaching relevant studies for all grades.    Sex offenders...no matter who they daddy is, need to be in jail or depending on the severity of the cases....eliminated.


No one cares

If it does not advance YOUR agenda

It must be a LIE

💩


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> so you believe that child rapists should just get off scot free?


Who has said such a thing

You are the one calling a ten year old a liar


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Midgets are a shrinking minority in America.






 Midgets! Shrinking! It's a pun, get it?!


----------



## sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

This poor kid, through no fault of _her own_ , goes from _victim_ to _perp_ because you folks just_ have to_ politicize her plight?

_seriously....._

~S~


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You are the one calling a ten year old a liar


You're the filthy liar, she called the media liars and they are, scum.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Hey Perth is that your mom and dad?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Who has said such a thing
> 
> You are the one calling a ten year old a liar



You don't like it when folk put words in your mouth do ya.  WELL NEITHER DO I!!

secondly...there is no ten year old to call a liar.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

perth said:


> YES


You won't be here long you sick son if a bitch!


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

perth said:


> Wana Join?


Fuck you faggot.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 2, 2022)

They’ll take her to the Rape ‘em and Scrape ‘em Abortion Depot.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Man.  you are sick.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Do mods take saturdays off?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 2, 2022)

Donald H said:


> At the least you have apologized for her need to be taken away to a safe place to receive an abortion.
> 
> You won't hear many other apologies for America's behaviour on abortion. The  Christian right's intent is to stop all abortions, including little children as in this example.


The youngest girl any of my clients had sex with was a father and his seven year old daughter.  He was caught when the girl spread gonorrhea to several high school boys, and daddy.  

Right now there is a 13 year old and a ten year old in the family.  Both have been repeatedly raped by a family member ( now doing 35 years.  He will die in prison)  Neither of those girls will ever recover.  Neither of them will ever be returned to their mother.  

To say there is a ten year old girl, pregnant and needing an abortion, bingo, right after this law passes doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thats no shock as you are taliban



SAY WHAT, bonerbrain?


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Do mods take saturdays off?


No I pm'd coyote and that sick bastard called perth is gone.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No child should ever have to bear a child. This is definitely rape and it would be unconscionable to not allow his child to have an abortion.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> No child should ever have to bear a child.



Gee, that really is a problem then for Middle Eastern nations where often, girls as young as 12-14 years old are taken as wives!


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The youngest girl any of my clients had sex with was a father and his seven year old daughter.  He was caught when the girl spread gonorrhea to several high school boys, and daddy.
> 
> Right now there is a 13 year old and a ten year old in the family.  Both have been repeatedly raped by a family member ( now doing 35 years.  He will die in prison)  Neither of those girls will ever recover.  Neither of them will ever be returned to their mother.
> 
> To say there is a ten year old girl, pregnant and needing an abortion, bingo, right after this law passes doesn't pass the sniff test.


I hope you mean she deserves one. If anybody ever needed an abortion badly it is this child.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

A child should not have to undergo the horror of an abortion at that age.  THERE ARE OTHER Things that can be done under her doctor's care.  First thing is arrest the bastard who got her pregnant in this fairytale.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Gee, that really is a problem then for Middle Eastern nations where often, girls as young as 12-14 years old are taken as wives!


It usually doesn't involve rape and incest. And our society knows better, well at least most of us do. Now go away freak, I've already wasted enough time on you today.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

This is a bullshit story only put out there to enrage the left.    Look how emotional these guys here are already.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> A child should not have to undergo the horror of an abortion at that age.  THERE ARE OTHER Things that can be done under her doctor's care.  First thing is arrest the bastard who got her pregnant in this fairytale.


Do you want to continue the trauma. Abortion is the best solution in this case. She can be put to sleep while it's done. She's going to need years of therapy, and since there is incest involved, it's absolutely a good idea.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

stann said:
			
		

> It usually doesn't involve rape and incest. And our society knows better, well at least most of us do. Now go away freak, I've already wasted enough time on you today.



what in hell??  it's okay with you if a ten or twelve year old bride with no experience just into puberty or not is raped by her old husband or relative whom she was married off to?   and then  you get all wee weed up over a made up media story??


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

if you gave a damn about kids y'all wouldn't be promoting trans surgery, trans indoctrination, homo parades, grooming in schools and entertainment, sex ed in kindegarten and the murder of the unborn.  Save your damn emotional outrage for someone who believes you're legitimate.   LOL


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

let's just again I don't believe the story for a second.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> This is a bullshit story only put out there to enrage the left.    Look how emotional these guys here are already.


No it's what's happening because of these stupid abortion laws. Like the happily married mother who found out at her 20-week checkup that the child she was carrying had such bad genetic disorders it was non-viable. Her State past one of the terrible abortion laws and wouldn't allow her to have an abortion there so she had to go out of state only to arrive at a clinic where anti-abortion protesters jerred her as she entered the clinic. They are just as asinine as these laws are. Or the woman in Texas who tried to do a self-abortion. Then the state wanted to charge her. There was such a public outcry they dropped the case. Too bad they didn't drop the f****** law that caused the situation in the first place. These horrors are just beginning there's going to be a whole lot more of them, just like before.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> No it's what's happening because of these stupid abortion laws. Like the happily married mother who found out at her 20-week checkup that the child she was carrying had such bad genetic disorders it was non-viable. Her State past one of the terrible abortion laws and wouldn't allow her to have an abortion there so she had to go out of state only to arrive at a clinic where anti-abortion protesters jerred her as she entered the clinic. They are just as asinine as these laws are. Or the woman in Texas who tried to do a self-abortion. Then the state wanted to charge her. There was such a public outcry they dropped the case. Too bad they didn't drop the f****** law that caused the situation in the first place. These horrors are just beginning there's going to be a whole lot more of them, just like before.


Oh stann stop lying, you don't know shit if it happened or not. All there is is this bullshit media story that is pretty vague.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

You are all ready to believe any fake story they put out there right now about abortion aren't you.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The youngest girl any of my clients had sex with was a father and his seven year old daughter.  He was caught when the girl spread gonorrhea to several high school boys, and daddy.
> 
> Right now there is a 13 year old and a ten year old in the family.  Both have been repeatedly raped by a family member ( now doing 35 years.  He will die in prison)  Neither of those girls will ever recover.  Neither of them will ever be returned to their mother.
> 
> To say there is a ten year old girl, pregnant and needing an abortion, bingo, right after this law passes doesn't pass the sniff test.


No one cares

It’s a true story


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> You are all ready to believe any fake story they put out there right now about abortion aren't you.


And YOU can’t handle the truth 

I pity you


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> A true story here in America not off somewhere in Arab lands where they have an entirely different culture. There's no comparison. Here we know all that b******* is wrong. At least we're supposed to know better I guess you're an exception. Or maybe you're into f****** little girls. You sick bastard.


Pedo accusation reported.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Do you want to continue the trauma. Abortion is the best solution in this case. She can be put to sleep while it's done. She's going to need years of therapy, and since there is incest involved, it's absolutely a good idea.



Where did you get the idea this was an example of "incest"?


flan327 said:


> No one cares
> 
> It’s a true story


How do you know.?


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> And YOU can’t handle the truth
> 
> I pity you


Why do you vermin keep lying? There is no proof this really happened.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> No one cares
> 
> It’s a true story


I tried to look it up on fact check present the idea to them it was true or not. It must be too new it's not on there yet. The Columbus dispatch exists and it looks like they ran the story. And Dr Caitlin Bernard exists also. So I believe is true. Thanks again, and you're correct none of these anti-abortion people care one bit.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Where did you get the idea this was an example of "incest"?
> 
> How do you know.?


I guess you didn't read the article just read the article it says it right there.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> And our society knows better,


At least those of us on the Right do.



Stann said:


> Now go away freak,


Only if you blow me.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> A true story here in America not off somewhere in Arab lands where they have an entirely different culture. There's no comparison. Here we know all that b******* is wrong. At least we're supposed to know better I guess you're an exception. Or maybe you're into f****** little girls. You sick bastard.


That one's gonna cost you.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> You are all ready to believe any fake story they put out there right now about abortion aren't you.


No,  it really appears to be true. The Ohio abortion law does not allow for Rape or incest. The newspaper exists, they are pure around the article and Dr Caitlin Bernard exists.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Where did you get the idea this was an example of "incest"?
> 
> How do you know.?


I live in Indiana 

Too many details to fabricate 

You PROVE it’s a lie


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> No,  it really appears to be true. The Ohio abortion law does not allow for Rape or incest. The newspaper exists, they are pure around the article and Dr Caitlin Bernard exists.


Thanks 

I don’t understand sone people here


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> At least those of us on the Right do.
> 
> 
> Only if you blow me.


You are a total freak, you are not on the right you are on the far far right almost out of it totally. Try to have a good day I plan on it. Try blowing yourself, never mind , your shortcomings probably extend to everything.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 2, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This past Monday, a child abuse doctor in Ohio had a 10-year old rape victim in her office. She is six weeks and three days pregnant.  She was obviously terrified, and instead of helping her, Ohio legislators turned on her.  As soon as SCOTUS overturned _Roe v. Wade_, Ohio outlawed all abortion after six weeks. The child discovered she was pregnant three days too late. There was no longer any access to an abortion clinic in the state, and there were no exceptions made for child rape.  Even if there was a doctor who would take pity on this horrible situation, the doctor would be taking an extreme risk of prosecution—along with possibly the child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she TRULY is a rape victim, then the law doesn't count.
But first, it has to be proven to be rape. 

But first, we have to thank the Pedophile In Charge!!!!





Even regardless of states that don't "allow" for rape and incest, a Doctor can override that.
I would think it's dangerous for a little girl to have a baby.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The youngest girl any of my clients had sex with was a father and his seven year old daughter.  He was caught when the girl spread gonorrhea to several high school boys, and daddy.
> 
> Right now there is a 13 year old and a ten year old in the family.  Both have been repeatedly raped by a family member ( now doing 35 years.  He will die in prison)  Neither of those girls will ever recover.  Neither of them will ever be returned to their mother.
> 
> To say there is a ten year old girl, pregnant and needing an abortion, bingo, right after this law passes doesn't pass the sniff test.


Guy who did that should have been lynched.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I live in Indiana
> 
> Too many details to fabricate
> 
> You PROVE it’s a lie


These people didn't read the article to begin with. They're just here to argue and they think they're winning some kind of battle. That's how sick they are.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> At least those of us on the Right do.
> 
> 
> Only if you blow me.


Watch out man, these leftists all like to gobble man meat!


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> These people didn't read the article to begin with. They're just here to argue and they think they're winning some kind of battle. That's how sick they are.


Yet you are the butcher that wants to kill babies.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> If she TRULY is a rape victim, then the law doesn't count.
> But first, it has to be proven to be rape.
> 
> But first, we have to thank the Pedophile In Charge!!!!
> View attachment 665348


The Ohio abortion law does not allow exceptions for rape or incest. That's how stupid it is.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> The Ohio abortion law does not allow exceptions for rape or incest. That's how stupid it is.



Then they need to get a Doctor to file legal presidence that this is medically dangerous for the girls life.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> If she TRULY is a rape victim, then the law doesn't count.
> But first, it has to be proven to be rape.
> 
> But first, we have to thank the Pedophile In Charge!!!!
> ...


Rape should never have to be proven. 9 out of 10 rape victims do not even report it because they feel like they're the ones being treated like criminals. And yes you are correct it is very dangerous for a child to try to have a child, both mentally and physically. Their bodies aren't designed for that.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Then they need to get a Doctor to file legal presidence that this is medically dangerous for the girls life.


Right in a state that prejudiced. Besides I think she went to another state to have it done if I remember from what I read.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> You are all ready to believe any fake story they put out there right now about abortion aren't you.


Don't have to believe a fake story this one's real. The third one I've heard already that's real. Many more to come with these stupid abortion laws.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> The Ohio abortion law does not allow exceptions for rape or incest. That's how stupid it is.


One of you vermin said that about Texas but it's just another lie.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Don't have to believe a fake story this one's real. The third one I've heard already that's real. Many more to come with these stupid abortion laws.


Lol, this liar has no proof, no facts, just a vague media link that doesn't give very many facts.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> you are not on the right you are on the far far right almost out of it totally.


Gee and here I was hoping I was on the Far, Far, FAR Right, where America began, belongs, and is returning by the hour!


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Watch out man, these leftists all like to gobble man meat!


Post reported 

Nasty homophobic liar


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lol, this liar has no proof, no facts, just a vague media link that doesn't give very many facts.


🖕


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Watch out man, these leftists all like to gobble man meat!



Yeahbut, I figure they do it so much they must be great at it by now Mike!  Besides, most of them LOOK like little pussy bitches!

Except Tommy, if he wants to blow me he's gotta pay me big time first.  I would just hate to do anything that makes a prog cuckold too happy.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> These people didn't read the article to begin with. They're just here to argue and they think they're winning some kind of battle. That's how sick they are.


You're the baby killer, and you call us sick?


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> 🖕


Lol, you can't prove shit you lying turd.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Post reported
> 
> Nasty homophobic liar


Lol, you gobbling man meat is not a rule violation. Gobble all you want.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Gee and here I was hoping I was on the Far, Far, FAR Right, where America began, belongs, and is returning by the hour!


You have to be insane. America wasn't founded by extremists. Seeking Justice and equality under the law is not an extreme value.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> You have to be insane. America wasn't founded by extremists. Seeking Justice and equality under the law is not an extreme value.


The Founders of the USA were slave owners.  Don't you find that to be extremely disgusting?


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The Founders of the USA were slave owners.  Don't you find that to be extremely disgusting?


Not all of them. Slavery is disgusting now back then it obviously wasn't a big deal. Thank God we've changed, most of the time America changes for the better. We made a lot of progress.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Not all of them. Slavery is disgusting now back then it obviously wasn't a big deal. Thank God we've changed, most of the time America changes for the better. We made a lot of progress.


Agree.  We're making more progress every day thanks to the Supreme Court.


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> You have to be insane. America wasn't founded by extremists. Seeking Justice and equality under the law is not an extreme value.


Lol, this is the lyingest idiot I ever saw.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> America wasn't founded by extremists.


Wanna try again, Buttercup?  Why do you think England sent all the colonists to America?  Don't you know they fought many wars with us?  Everything about the American colonies was radical and extreme by their measure.  Are you that stupid and ignorant that you don't even know your ass from a knot in a tree when it comes to our history?



Stann said:


> Seeking Justice and equality under the law is not an extreme value.


Remember you said that in 19 weeks.  Tick, tick, tick, tick.


----------



## Stann (Jul 2, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Agree.  We're making more progress every day thanks to the Supreme Court.


Well I can't agree with you on that lately the supreme Court is taking us backwards.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Well I can't agree with you on that lately the supreme Court is taking us backwards.


Killing babies is about as backwards as you can get.  Like as backwards as stone age tribal sacrifice.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Do mods take saturdays off?


We are volunteers.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 2, 2022)

*Thread is temporarily closed for cool down and cleaning.  This isn’t the flame zone guys.*


----------

